# The GX2 Posse (9800GX2 Farmers Thread)



## CyberDruid

I know you're out there...hording your 9800 GX2s...planning feverishly into the night as more and more arrive in the mail each day...go ahead...make a HW p0rn enthusiasts day and post some secret stats and spycam shots of your badboy collection in this thread.

You know who you are









Mine's not that impressive...but it is growing.

1 eVGA .

But I hear the rumble of a GX2 pack...the squeal of capacitors...the smell of fresh roasted PCB material...

Show yourselves!

************************************************** ******************
Posse Boss Hoss

*Knitelife* with 31 9800GX2! ZOMG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 








#1 TEAM IN THE WORLD!









30 Covers, 1 GX2 I bought naked.

_Founder_: *CyberDruid*

*Members List*

*Knitelife* (31)









*k-y* (17)

*Mmansuetto* (10)

*Tandem Rider* (10)

*wannabe OC* (4)

*moritmersnerd* (4)

*6a3apoB* (4)

*Quantum Man* (4)

*SgtHop* (4)

*Greg121986* (3)

*LesterHung* (3)

*mrwesth* (3)

*Megas3300* (3)

*Hoth17* (3)

*MAD J* (2)

*K092084* (2)

*Wasted Time* (2)

*Dragoon* (2)

*Woody86* (2)

*KarmaKIller* (2)

*PUNKrock* (2)

*OCTDBADBRO* (2)

*Jarble* (2)

*huntman21014* (1)

*wajeeh* (1)

*Megas3300* (1)

*Magariz* (1)

*HayWire5* (1)

*Sebkiller* (1)

*Cuy50* (1)

*DIRTYDUCK* (1)

*MijnWraak* (1)

*jacobroufa* (1)

*OutOfBalanceOX* (1)

*0tso* (1)
************************************************** *******************

That's over 100 9800GX2 cards and counting...shaaazaaam


----------



## cuy50

If only I had the money.....my parents refuse to let me buy more computer parts. (Oh well it's off to college next year hehe).

Any chance we can get some pics CD?


----------



## CyberDruid

Soon...tied up with the fam right now...but soon.

I want to see some Big Dog piles of 9800GX2...like it was a firesale at Nvidia...

C'mon now

Time to Posse Up


----------



## subliminally incorrect

lol at one point , everyone is dissing the 9800GX2 and now people are praising it(for folding, of course). i guess hell did freeze over.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yep. And no sense in buying the GTX2 295 because they are about to revise and re-release it as a single PCB card.

I'd never buy a 9800 GX2 for anything except Folding lol...but it's actually a quiet running card, unlike the HDs.


----------



## K092084

I sadly only have 1 and money is kind of tight to get anymore, not to mention how it is going to affect the power bill.


----------



## CyberDruid

A posse of 1 is better than no Posse at all. Welcome!


----------



## Greg121986

I have (only) three at the moment. One (EVGA) has been going for about a month since I sold my EVGA 8800GTS(G92) cards in favor of the space saving design of the 9800GX2.







This allowed me to free up two more slots in the 680i mobo that I am running.

Two weeks ago I ordered my second GX2, but have been waiting on Thermaltake to get off their lazy butts and send me my 650W VGA power supply. I will not go into detail over my first and probably last transaction with TT, but I will say that because of them screwing me over with my time constraints that I will try to avoid Thermaltake products in the future.

Finally, last Friday I was kind of bored so I made an impulse buy of my third 9800GX2 off of Ebay. This one is the generic Nvidia version but I must say it was my favorite transaction so far. The seller first of all did a fantastic job of packing the card. Also, I was given some very nice accessories! I got an spdif audio cable, a 6 pin PSU to 8 pin GPU cable, an 8 pin to 8 pin extension, and an 8 pin PSU to 6 pin GPU cable. This was a nice addition.

I am waiting on the 650W PSU from Thermaltake. It should be here on Monday. I will be heading over to my folding rig (It sits in an office about 45 minutes away from my current residence) to get everything situated probably Wednesday afternoon. Then Hephaestus will be completely full and folding like a fiend! I will get some pics when I get it all put together.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
A posse of 1 is better than no Posse at all. Welcome!

Tis true, now if I can find 1 at a good price I will get it and give my current 9800gx2 a friend.


----------



## mortimersnerd




----------



## Greg121986

Is it weird that I just sit here and stare at pics like the one Mortimersnerd posted?
































*Cuddles idle 9800GX2s* Soon you will be folding... very soon, my young minions.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Lol


----------



## CyberDruid

Exactly the reason for this thread









Thanks mort...that rocks


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Exactly the reason for this thread









Thanks mort...that rocks









Well thanks to you cyber, for making this thread, I just bought an evga 9800gx2 off ebay for 205.49 shipped.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Running 2x 9800GX2s in main rig for folding...

CD Does that count...


----------



## tofunater

mmm...


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
I sadly only have 1 and money is kind of tight to get anymore, not to mention how it is going to affect the power bill.

See how easy that was









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Running 2x 9800GX2s in main rig for folding...

CD Does that count...









But of course!

Thanks Tofunater


----------



## tofunater

I try...


----------



## Greg121986

How about overclocks on these cards? My EVGA card that is currently online is running 1782 actual shader clock and has been fine for a couple days. Can I/should I try to get more out of it? The core is set at 720 just to see if I could get it to go that high. Right now temps are 55 and 58C.


----------



## mortimersnerd

"At least 4"








I only have 4, but I wish I have moar....

I run mine at 1782mhz shader. Its unstable at 1836 for me.


----------



## tofunater

I have 2 just for clarification. The naked one is an EVGA one I just got from Grunion. My WC blocks should arrive soon and then I can get these badboys folding








BTW: Performance pc's is having a sale on their stock of EK 9800gx-2 Blocks for those who might be interested.


----------



## CyberDruid

Oh thanks!


----------



## noahmateen1234

I know these cards are great for folding, but how are they in gaming? Does a GTX 260 beat them?

I plan on building an AMD PH2 rig this summer as a secondary rig and I will have it folding 24/7 then to help out OCN.


----------



## tofunater

It beats a single 260 in games that are sli enabled, but the power usage is much higher on a gx-2.


----------



## CyberDruid

I am molre of an ATI guy so...

anybody know?


----------



## nitteo

31 9800gx2s checking in...with 3 GTX 295s, 1 here and 2 on the way/


----------



## mortimersnerd

And now my sense of being amazing is gone....


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
And now my sense of being amazing is gone....

Dude, your farm is killer man!

I am gonna take new pics, hold on.


----------



## Greg121986

Nitteowned!


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Dude, your farm is killer man!

I am gonna take new pics, hold on.

*Jumps up and down & claps hands*


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
31 9800gx2s checking in...with 3 GTX 295s, 1 here and 2 on the way/

You all just got crushed by Nitteo's wallet.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
31 9800gx2s checking in...with 3 GTX 295s, 1 here and 2 on the way/

Pwnage bus just rolled into town


----------



## coolaide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 


























porn i tell you. this is porn


----------



## Synthetic405

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
31 9800gx2s checking in...with 3 GTX 295s, 1 here and 2 on the way/

were those worth the kidney you sold on the black market?


----------



## nitteo

I posted because I want Knitelife to post what he has...


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
I have 2 just for clarification. The naked one is an EVGA one I just got from Grunion. My WC blocks should arrive soon and then I can get these badboys folding








BTW: Performance pc's is having a sale on their stock of EK 9800gx-2 Blocks for those who might be interested.

Thanks, Oh and Cyber I have my lonely eVGA 9800GX2 here wishing he had a brother


----------



## CyberDruid

Pics!


----------



## Greg121986

Here are the two I have with me right now. I really like the plain black cover of the Nvidia card. It looks really cool when it's put together. I will have photos of my complete rig next week. I didn't take any of it previously.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I posted because I want Knitelife to post what he has...


Mee Toooooooo


----------



## huntman21014

I have a question, since the 9800GX2 block are so expensive, how do you mount two D Tek Fusion GFX2 Waterblocks to a 9800GX2


----------



## CyberDruid

You don't.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

I haven't been keeping up with computers lately so I got confused after the GF 9 series came out. I hear these cards are really rare. What makes them so special? Wouldn't you guys rather fold with the GTX series?


----------



## wajeeh

I Love my GX2, will keep for a long time!
I bought it as soon as it came out, cost me a leg, but was totally worth it.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i n f a m o u s*


I haven't been keeping up with computers lately so I got confused after the GF 9 series came out. I hear these cards are really rare. What makes them so special? Wouldn't you guys rather fold with the GTX series?


$$$/PPD the 9800GX2 comes out on top.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


You don't.


It has been done before, you just have to unscrew the cards, I have seen it done before, its just a PITA. Still cheaper than a FC block


----------



## CyberDruid

You would have to support the other half somehow: the GPUs face each other. And I would be a little worried about straining that PCI ribbon cable arrangement.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


You would have to support the other half somehow: the GPUs face each other. And I would be a little worried about straining that PCI ribbon cable arrangement.


True, I know its a PITA but I have seen it done, I just am not sure on the specifics, probably worth the extra $40 for a FC block I guess


----------



## CyberDruid

compared to hosing a $250 card...Iwould say.

But I have two LCed and 3 on air and the air cards are not that loud...not like firgging hairdryers. I don't know if I will be doing anymore LC on them. Plus a few months from now selling unmolested cards will be easier IMO than ones that have been LCed and put back to stock.

For whatever reason selling LCed cards seems to be harder here.


----------



## huntman21014

Well if you need to get rid of a block let me know, I set the fan to 100% the other day and nearly jumped out of my chair, but it was less than a foot away from me and on an open bench.


----------



## arekieh

get mmansueto in here with his 20 cards too


----------



## Rolandooo

Hey CD Nice thread







I would like to be added to the list.

I have 1 GX2 folding 24/7 for OCN


----------



## nitteo

#1 TEAM IN THE WORLD!









30 Covers, 1 GX2 I bought naked.


----------



## Mmansueto

me. I have 15 so far. I am waiting to get the rest of the equipment though, so I am only folding on 4.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 








#1 TEAM IN THE WORLD!









30 Covers, 1 GX2 I bought naked.














































Porn for my eyes.


----------



## ML Infamous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 








#1 TEAM IN THE WORLD!









30 Covers, 1 GX2 I bought naked.

Amazing...

Nitteo I have a question, where do you run your [email protected] farm?

It says your in houston, so did the storms today effect you or do you have a backup generator for them =p.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ML Infamous* 
Amazing...

Nitteo I have a question, where do you run your [email protected] farm?

It says your in houston, so did the storms today effect you or do you have a backup generator for them =p.

No loss of power in my office building...I am here by the Galleria, and the storm was more in the Sugarland area...whew!


----------



## H3||scr3am

nitteo, thats just unfair







man I want a stack of GFX cards as tall as I am...







but it was great grabbing up all your older retired folding gear for cheap


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Here is a peek at my gardening activities...............










4X GX2's in Blue










GX2s Heating Up










They come with their own lightshow










4X GX2s - 3X 9000GTs - 4X 9800GTs










They gotta eat


----------



## nitteo

Nice PicsTandem!

Ok, now I got to take pics of the GX2s with my dSLR.

I was using my old Point and Shoot...


----------



## admin

Amazing photos guys! I am in awe!


----------



## wastedtime

I've got one..







Not started folding it with though. It came in yesterday. I wish i could afford more


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Nice PicsTandem!

Ok, now I got to take pics of the GX2s with my dSLR.

I was using my old Point and Shoot...

The OCN spelled out with GX2s is epic.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
The OCN spelled out with GX2s is epic.









Agreed, nitteo, can you get that one spelling ocn in hi-res plox?


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 








#1 TEAM IN THE WORLD!









30 Covers, 1 GX2 I bought naked.

Wow... I'm... I'm speechless...


----------



## wire

Imagine if the stack of GX2s fell.....




























then some :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: and


----------



## CyberDruid

Amazing pictures indeed


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
It has been done before, you just have to unscrew the cards, I have seen it done before, its just a PITA. Still cheaper than a FC block

I was gonna try, but those stupid ribbon connectors are about 3-4 cm too short for it to work properly. You could try calling up EVGA to get another longer ribbon to replace one of the short ones, then it would be possible, but I was too lazy to try and go through the hassle.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
How about overclocks on these cards? My EVGA card that is currently online is running 1782 actual shader clock and has been fine for a couple days. Can I/should I try to get more out of it? The core is set at 720 just to see if I could get it to go that high. Right now temps are 55 and 58C.

I've got mine running at 1890 on both cores, but core and memory are stock speeds.

My list is going to be 2 now, Just got another one today.


----------



## dcshoejake

..and then i jizzed in my pants

EDIT: those first 2 pictures are like 300$ legos..


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I think all the big GX2 folders should gather somewhere and take a picture of them all together!

It would be a pain yes, but my eyes would be happy


----------



## Knitelife

ROFL NITTEO... Seriously.....

OK, will get some more pics after I come up with something to spell, lol.

Dual GPUs are:
9800 GX2: 20 folding + 8 ordered = 28
GTX 295: 1 folding + 5 ordered = 6

Others:
4 9600GSO
6 88/9800GT
4 9800GTX+


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
ROFL NITTEO... Seriously.....

OK, will get some more pics after I come up with something to spell, lol.

Dual GPUs are:
9800 GX2: 20 folding + 8 ordered = 28
GTX 295: 1 folding + 5 ordered = 6

Others:
4 9600GSO
6 88/9800GT
4 9800GTX+

WOW! that is just amazing man! Give me a few months and I will be up there with you....


----------



## Hueristic

for sale a pair of 9800 gx2 's


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
for sale a pair of 9800 gx2 's

lol 450 for the pair, thats like 150$ over priced.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
lol 450 for the pair, thats like 150$ over priced.

Care to share with use where you can get a better deal?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Care to share with use where you can get a better deal?

hell if know, ive just seen tons of post on OCN about people find them for 150$ + shipping.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
lol 450 for the pair, thats like 150$ over priced.


Quote:

or Trade for a newer video card.


----------



## Mmansueto

I would pay 400 for the pair. that is about what I am paying right now. I would usually say only 175 per card, due to them being EVGA, but since they are unregistered, he has a pretty good deal there. I may pick them up. He says he is interested in trades, we will see.


----------



## CyberDruid

I've been paying near retail because I had two bad luck deals right in a row buying used cards. Both guys refunded but still not my cup of tea. I am happier spending moreand knowing I have a NIB never molested product.









And then beat thehell out of them

















Got a phenomenal deal on the LCed one. Works great too.









This one is crippled in some weird way. Won't give a video signal at post but will Fold on one core...however the fan runs at 100% all the time..which is no fun at all.









SO sad...my point and shoot looks so lame now...


----------



## cuy50

Awesome pics guys! Especially nitteo, you show off!


----------



## wierdo124

First time i've seen nitteo get cocky with his cards









B7 for all you posting pics...porn is not tolerated on OCN.

I can post a picture of my 8800GT munching away points, but not like your GX2s just chomping them..


----------



## ipod4ever

Nitteos pic = win lol amazing.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
I have 2 just for clarification. The naked one is an EVGA one I just got from Grunion. My WC blocks should arrive soon and then I can get these badboys folding








BTW: Performance pc's is having a sale on their stock of EK 9800gx-2 Blocks for those who might be interested.

How was the AS5 app when you pulled it apart, too much/little/just right?

Isn't it amazing how the GX2 has been resurrected from the annuls of failure?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
How was the AS5 app when you pulled it apart, too much/little/just right?

Isn't it amazing how the GX2 has been resurrected from the annuls of failure?

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
How was the AS5 app when you pulled it apart, too much/little/just right?

It was just right, there was complete coverage but no spill over. However it will be replaced with non conductive ICD once I get my waterblocks.


----------



## 1nfinity

When I get all my gear together, I "HOPE" to get my hands on 2-4 of these bad boys for my MSI Diamond, pure folding 24-7 of course. It's just a hard time getting them in Canada for some reason. No retailer seems to sell them.....guess I have to go to fleabay....ewwww. BTW, very nice pics you guys. Nitteo's pics of all those card cases is just SICK! I wish I had that kind of cash to burn on that many cards, lol! Nice work all!!! FOLD ON!


----------



## Jbear

You guys are all too awesome for me...

I have a combined accountbalance of â‚¬250 right now









Is there a club for G80 folders?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
How was the AS5 app when you pulled it apart, too much/little/just right?

Isn't it amazing how the GX2 has been resurrected from the annuls of failure?

Hell if it was not for Stanford Nvidia would be hurting bad right now...all the Bench Monkeys swung over to the Red Team for the longest time...and even the GTX 295 wouldn't pull them all back...

I imagine there have been hundreds of thousands of Nvidia cards sold to Folding Fanatics


----------



## subliminally incorrect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
How was the AS5 app when you pulled it apart, too much/little/just right?

Isn't it amazing how the GX2 has been resurrected from the annuls of failure?

I've always known that the 9800GX2 was a good card, and I'm glad that it's found its true purpose for its existence.

ps. I sold my 9800GX2 to a folder, and i'm glad that its found a good owner.


----------



## CyberDruid

I was staring at my opened up GX2 for a while...and if you stop to think the amount of technical expertise involved...the knowledge that had to be found and put to use...the incredibly tiny manufacturing processes required...the precision of assembly (which we seem to take for granted)...it's one of the wonder of the modern world. Not just one but two artfully crafted electronic masterpieces...

The amount of interest in advancing the field of graphical renedering seems lopsided...so much time and money spent to make stuff look real.


----------



## Gollie

I've been thinking...

Should I cancel my order for 2 GTX 285's and get a couple 9800 GX2's? This would be for my main rig. Note, I take down my main card sometimes on the weekends to game. Would I have to cancel both clients on the GX2 in order to do that?

I have something like 10 days before the 285's will ship out of Dell so I have time. The simple math tells me that GTX 285's get about 7k ppd on average. The GX2's get 10k ppd on average. In writing this post, I may have answered my own question...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I've been thinking...

Should I cancel my order for 2 GTX 285's and get a couple 9800 GX2's? This would be for my main rig. Note, I take down my main card sometimes on the weekends to game. Would I have to cancel both clients on the GX2 in order to do that?

I have something like 10 days before the 285's will ship out of Dell so I have time. The simple math tells me that GTX 285's get about 7k ppd on average. The GX2's get 10k ppd on average. In writing this post, I may have answered my own question...











But you game...

I say stick with the 285s.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


But you game...

I say stick with the 285s.










Warcraft 3 is hardly a GPU hog, but some of the stuff coming out in the near future i.e. Starcraft and Diablo might require a bit more power.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Warcraft 3 is hardly a GPU hog, but some of the stuff coming out in the near future i.e. Starcraft and Diablo might require a bit more power.


Nah, Blizzard is well known not to force games to upgrade. It's one of their plus's.


----------



## Megas3300

Hey CD, I fold on one 9800GX2, can I be on the list?


----------



## Kamakazi

Wow...

That is all.


----------



## Setzer

@ OP

Would have been awesome if the stack had tipped over


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
Would have been awesome if they stack had tipped over









:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

BITE your tongue!


----------



## Mmansueto

All i can think of when i see that stack, is lying in bed and throwing them in the air, as if they were 100.00 bills......I would just wear glasses and a helmet....and a cup....but then it would be all good.


----------



## Magariz

I have a 9800gx2 currently being used for gaming. i plan on having it fold in the near future (along with my cpu), once i get a few things straightend out. btw anyone that insults this card is a moron, this thing loves games!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mmansueto* 
All i can think of when i see that stack, is lying in bed and throwing them in the air, as if they were 100.00 bills......I would just wear glasses and a helmet....and a cup....but then it would be all good.

Masochist.


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mmansueto* 
All i can think of when i see that stack, is lying in bed and throwing them in the air, as if they were 100.00 bills......I would just wear glasses and a helmet....and a cup....but then it would be all good.

sig'd


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Masochist.











Nothing to see here people. Move along.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mmansueto* 
All i can think of when i see that stack, is lying in bed and throwing them in the air, as if they were 100.00 bills......I would just wear glasses and a helmet....and a cup....but then it would be all good.

that is just great, ya definately wear the helmet and cup, not sure how good glasses are against a brick though lol.


----------



## Gollie

I want to join the club...

Sellz me your GX2's!


----------



## wastedtime

Wooohoo... I have one more commin in







.... So thats 2 for the farm..


----------



## H3||scr3am

@ CD, you're supposed to remove the plastic sticker things









@Gollie, ebay


----------



## CyberDruid

I was wondering why her toes curled on the up stroke...


----------



## Valicious

Can I join if I duct tape my 9800GTs together in pairs?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Can I join if I duct tape my 9800GTs together in pairs?


Nope, GX2s are 9800GTXs








128 shaders x2


----------



## CyberDruid

I think I need more GX2s

I lucked into yet another board and will of course have to throw it into the Cruncher Commune:


----------



## advanceagent

2 naked 9800 gx2 on ebay for $200(if use BUY IT NOW) here


----------



## zooterboy

Yikes, buying one without a cooler?


----------



## advanceagent

You can probably get the fan from some of the members who are watercooling. Don't use them as is without the fan! $100/card is a steal.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'll pass, its sold "as is" with no return policy. They could be dead GX2s for all we know.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I'll pass, its sold "as is" with no return policy. They could be dead GX2s for all we know.

I was thinking the same thing...He claims his waterblock wasn't working...My guess he messed up his WC and fried them...

Not worth the hassle to me...


----------



## Gollie

Is $250 to much to pay for a new card?


----------



## CyberDruid

I pay that but then after two bad cards bought used I am happier paying more for new goods.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Is $250 to much to pay for a new card?

$250 is not a bad price at all, but keep in mind that these cards run really hot, I would be very leary of any deals too good to be true. Stick with refurbs or new, something with a warranty or from some of our other reputable folders on OCN.


----------



## Valicious

I found a bunch of 9800GX2s for <$200, so I may be setting up a quad-GX2 rig soon


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

hi all yes my just won a new xfx 9800 gx2 for Â£165.00 with warranty








bye bye 4870


----------



## Mmansueto

anyone know where to get heatsinks/fans for GX2's? I need a pair of stock fan and heatsinks for 2 GX2's....


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mmansueto* 
anyone know where to get heatsinks/fans for GX2's? I need a pair of stock fan and heatsinks for 2 GX2's....

Call XFX and see if they can send you some. When a fan went bad on a 8800GT they just sent me a new h/s with fan, with my approval, instead of shipping them the card.


----------



## lesterhung

I have 3x 9800GX2 in my farm, with a bunch of 8800GT, 9800GT, 9800GTX+, etc.


----------



## CyberDruid

I have a crippled GX2 I could strip the fan off I guess. It's hell to listen to at 100% 24/7 so I pulled it out of the rig.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lesterhung* 
I have 3x 9800GX2 in my farm, with a bunch of 8800GT, 9800GT, 9800GTX+, etc.

I'm not seeing any points for you on either team...Did you stop folding all together?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I'm not seeing any points for you on either team...Did you stop folding all together?


----------



## Mmansueto

No worries about it you guys (the fans). I was debating purchasing these cards, but after I contacted him, he gave contradicting stories. First he said his waterblocks were not working, now he is claiming that he never had waterblocks. Of course, he can not quarantee that they are working.....

also, this sale is still going. I came to an agreement with him for trades, but he is demanding that i send him everything of mine first, before he ships anything. That does not fly with me. On top of it, he pretty much accused me of trying to scam him....oh well.


----------



## CyberDruid

YouTube - My Crunchers


----------



## Knitelife

Looks like the lab of a mad scientist CD.








Hows the heat in there?


----------



## CyberDruid

Well the shop has a vented peak so all the hot air goes up and out...frankly a litttle heat would be good for the next few weeks.


----------



## mortimersnerd

That is unacceptable CD, there are open PCIe slots in those rigs









J/k, nice job. The watercooling makes them even more awesome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Well the shop has a vented peak so all the hot air goes up and out...frankly a litttle heat would be good for the next few weeks.


Yeah, heat is nice. It snowed today in MI....


----------



## CyberDruid

It felt like something was coming this way. It's a slow start to SPring for sure.

Yep I have some empty slots but I will soon change that.


----------



## admin

Awesome CD!


----------



## Valicious

awesome video CD, love the various stickers scattered about.

I'll be joining you guys soon, I'm currently trying to find four GX2s for cheap. (found some for between $150-$200, waiting to hear back from sellers)


----------



## USlatin

Insanity... if only editing software got their ***** together. :swearing:


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Insanity... if only editing software got their ***** together. :swearing:

Man where the hell have you been? Nice to see you back dude.


----------



## Valicious

ug...

Just finished making making a list of RSS feeds for craigslist every major city in the US selling 9800GX2s..

Number of Feeds: 100 and counting


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAYWIREFIVE*


hi all yes my just won a new xfx 9800 gx2 for Â£165.00 with warranty








bye bye 4870










I'll take that card off your hands if you don't want it









Also this thread is probably why newegg doesn't even have 1 9800GX2.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Man where the hell have you been? Nice to see you back dude.

Sup man. When are you gonna get a real rig? Or twenty!!!









I got chased off the forum by some guy that nagged me non stop after he messed up a trade. But I might have to build a new rig by the end of the year so I decided to stop by and say hi to my homies.










BTW, are you trying to win the Nobel Peace Price through folding?


----------



## P?P?!

http://houston.craigslist.org/sys/1053091633.html

if anyone is intrested heres a evga one for 150 i wish i had the cash


----------



## ML Infamous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
http://houston.craigslist.org/sys/1053091633.html

if anyone is intrested heres a evga one for 150 i wish i had the cash

That's a really good price, especially considering I'm local!

I may go check it out


----------



## Gollie

How are these things clocking? Are you getting anywhere near 700 on the core? I don't know what that will be on the shader but I use precision and link the shaders. Is 700 reasonable?


----------



## Greg121986

I have been running 720/1782 (unlinked) for about 144 hours on one card and it's been going like a champ. I'm not sure if I can get more than that or not, I haven't tried.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Sup man. When are you gonna get a real rig? Or twenty!!!









I got chased off the forum by some guy that nagged me non stop after he messed up a trade. But I might have to build a new rig by the end of the year so I decided to stop by and say hi to my homies.










BTW, are you trying to win the Nobel Peace Price through folding?









"BTW, are you trying to win the Nobel Peace Price through folding? "

Now *THERE* is a fitting reward.............

I vote for Nitteo for the NPP. But will my vote count?


----------



## arekieh

anyone want a gx2 pm me, have an evga 9800gx2 going up fs soon


----------



## sdla4ever

i just bought one!!! Keep Folding!!!

EDIT: lol i bought the one above my post, didnt realize he posted in here lol.


----------



## CyberDruid

One thing about enabling two Dual GPU cards is that some boards really hate it. And the monitor gets bounced to some other port...which I am getting used to...but when installing a second GX2 basically hoses the mobo until you pull the battery that's just sad.

As much as I love the oc ability of the DFI P35 T2R it is not liking a second GX2 at all.

Now I am wrassling with it to get it back into desktop without a BSOD with a single card.

Looks like reinstallation time...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
One thing about enabling two Dual GPU cards is that some boards really hate it. And the monitor gets bounced to some other port...which I am getting used to...but when installing a second GX2 basically hoses the mobo until you pull the battery that's just sad.

As much as I love the oc ability of the DFI P35 T2R it is not liking a second GX2 at all.

Now I am wrassling with it to get it back into desktop without a BSOD with a single card.

Looks like reinstallation time...

is it just dfi boards that you are seeing that on? that would not be good as I was thinking of adding 1 to the *BLACK RECLUSE*


----------



## k-y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


One thing about enabling two Dual GPU cards is that some boards really hate it. And the monitor gets bounced to some other port...which I am getting used to...but when installing a second GX2 basically hoses the mobo until you pull the battery that's just sad.

As much as I love the oc ability of the DFI P35 T2R it is not liking a second GX2 at all.

Now I am wrassling with it to get it back into desktop without a BSOD with a single card.

Looks like reinstallation time...


Is there a list of mobo+gx2 combos that are known to work?

I was planning on adding a 2nd GX2 into my P5K Deluxe once I upgrade my 600W PSU or perhaps adding a dedicated external hot wired PSU just to power the 2nd GX2.

I was planning on trying to get 4xGX2s to work with the MSI P6N Diamond but from reading other threads, it sounds like it might only work with 4 GPUs folding.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


Is there a list of mobo+gx2 combos that are known to work?

I was planning on adding a 2nd GX2 into my P5K Deluxe once I upgrade my 600W PSU or perhaps adding a dedicated external hot wired PSU just to power the 2nd GX2.

I was planning on trying to get 4xGX2s to work with the MSI P6N Diamond but from reading other threads, it sounds like it might only work with 4 GPUs folding.


I have used:

- P6N with 2x GX2s

- P7N with 3x GX2s

-K9a2 with 3x GX2s

-Ex58-Ud3r with 2x GX2s


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


Is there a list of mobo+gx2 combos that are known to work?

I was planning on adding a 2nd GX2 into my P5K Deluxe once I upgrade my 600W PSU or perhaps adding a dedicated external hot wired PSU just to power the 2nd GX2.

I was planning on trying to get 4xGX2s to work with the MSI P6N Diamond but from reading other threads, it sounds like it might only work with 4 GPUs folding.


I'm currently running 2x GX2s on a 780i...Don't have a 3rd to fill last slot...YET...


----------



## k-y

These guys got the K9A2 Platinum to work with 4 GX2s: http://fastra.ua.ac.be/en/specs.html

In terms of minimum requirements, how much RAM and CPU? Could I get by with 2x2GB and a cheap dual core? Or would I need a quad core?

nitteo, are you using dummy plugs with your GX2s?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I have used:

- P6N with 2x GX2s

- P7N with 3x GX2s

-K9a2 with 3x GX2s

-Ex58-Ud3r with 2x GX2s


P6N's won't work with 3 GX2's?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


These guys got the K9A2 Platinum to work with 4 GX2s: http://fastra.ua.ac.be/en/specs.html

In terms of minimum requirements, how much RAM and CPU? Could I get by with 2x2GB and a cheap dual core? Or would I need a quad core?

nitteo, are you using dummy plugs with your GX2s?


Yes, the K9A2 works with 4 GX2s. I have a rig like that.

The lowest end dual core and 2GB of RAM will do.

Dummy plugs are not needed on XP, but they are on Vista.


----------



## OJX

Haha for the people with excess cards and not enough systems, I'll fold in your name if you send me one. As long as I can also use it for some gaming here and there


----------



## Greg121986

Is anyone having issues with bent mounting brackets? The two newest cards I got have really messed up mounting brackets. I had to bend one all to hell with pliers, and it still won't fit right. :swearing:


----------



## Tandem_Riders

I had one that needed very minimal encouragement. Also, 4 double-slot cards are going to cause issues with most cases I think. I am running case-less on a Lian Li motherboard tray and I had to cut a slot in the tray for the last card's bracket tab in the MB tray. The MB tray is for 7 slots and putting 4 double-wide cards the last card's rear exhaust is partially blocked. I have an ultra kaze sucking heat from the top, so little exhaust heat is obstructed. Most of the heat is going up with the ultra kaze. Yep it is loud at 90% especially against the cards trying to suck air.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
P6N's won't work with 3 GX2's?

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Greg121986

The P6Ns are limited by the number of GPUs that they will allow. The maximum number may be 6... I do not recall. Nitteo knows for sure because he ran into this problem himself.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I seem to remember that the P6N can only run 3GX2s, but overall that board seems to have issues. If its not going to be for a main rig, I would suggest the K9A2. I will have 1 forsale in a couple of days, along with 2 more on the way...


----------



## k-y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I seem to remember that the P6N can only run 3GX2s, but overall that board seems to have issues. If its not going to be for a main rig, I would suggest the K9A2. I will have 1 forsale in a couple of days, along with 2 more on the way...


Are you upgrading your GX2 farm?


----------



## CyberDruid

Well God love Asus for making the Blitz SE and that 8X 8X chip...it's loving the 2 9800GX2s long time. The DFI P35 is back up with one GX2 but I think I need to sell that board while it's still fresh (less than ten days of use so far) and the ES X3320 and stuff the GX2 into my new baby. I got 7 Rigs running in the shop and it's a little nutty. I could thin the herd and keep production up.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


Are you upgrading your GX2 farm?


No, I just had a lot of back luck with hardware lately. Had 1 K9A2 go bad, and then I shorted out my two PSUs and took the board with it, and recently I got some error and the board won't work properly. That makes 3 K9A2s that I have killed.... We are having some issue with voltage drops at my house so that may be killing the hardware, but i don't have $800 for a UPS to support that rig.


----------



## CyberDruid

My UPS kicks in a lot. I can't afford a real one either...I just have one 1000A APC on my Wife's business computer. Everything else gets a surge protector and that's it.

The Shop wiring is done right though...with three 20A circuits for the outlets, one of them dedicated for the Skulltrail (my "business" rig).

The house not so much...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


My UPS kicks in a lot. I can't afford a real one either...I just have one 1000A APC on my Wife's business computer. Everything else gets a surge protector and that's it.

The Shop wiring is done right though...with three 20A circuits for the outlets, one of them dedicated for the Skulltrail (my "business" rig).

The house not so much...


I was able to get good prices on the APC BR 1500s so I have a couple of them around the house, but it would take 2 of those for the GX2 rig. I was able to get them cheap compared to newegg, but not that cheap. Right now I changed my configuration so the networking is not with my main rig where the APC unit is so when power drops the network goes down but the computers dont


----------



## CL3P20

Just thought I would throw this out there->

*To any OCN farmer, with plans of water-cooling a GX2: I will mod it for free







* Please, PM me if you are interested and we can work out the details..offers will be accepted in order received..so if you are interested, dont sleep on it.









Big rep for you guys pumpin out some major PPD for the team..consider this a token of my appreciation for your efforts.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Just thought I would throw this out there->

*To any OCN farmer, with plans of water-cooling a GX2: I will mod it for free







* Please, PM me if you are interested and we can work out the details..offers will be accepted in order received..so if you are interested, dont sleep on it.









Big rep for you guys pumpin out some major PPD for the team..consider this a token of my appreciation for your efforts.


WOW! that is awesome man. I may consider WC some of mine now....if only the blocks were cheaper...

Also, CD you are crazy, an 20A line dedicated to the Skulltrail only......must be nice. I have to have an electrician come look at my house for the farm...


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Just thought I would throw this out there->

*To any OCN farmer, with plans of water-cooling a GX2: I will mod it for free







* Please, PM me if you are interested and we can work out the details..offers will be accepted in order received..so if you are interested, dont sleep on it.









Big rep for you guys pumpin out some major PPD for the team..consider this a token of my appreciation for your efforts.

I'm curious, does the hard mod have any advantages over the software voltage changes? (evga voltage tuner)


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I could thin the herd and keep production up.

Thats what I'm thinking too... off some 8800GT cards and...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
As much as I love the oc ability of the DFI P35 T2R it is not liking a second GX2 at all.

Any issue with the P38 Dark


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
I'm curious, does the hard mod have any advantages over the software voltage changes? (evga voltage tuner)

Hardmods will allow for voltage increases not possible with software..I can mod for OCP and vMEM as well as additional caps for insanely stupid-high clock speeds. Water will be a must though..the GX2's are severely heat-limited in stock condition even.


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Hardmods will allow for voltage increases not possible with software..I can mod for OCP and vMEM as well as additional caps for insanely stupid-high clock speeds. Water will be a must though..the GX2's are severely heat-limited in stock condition even.

My blocks are arriving tomorrow







, I'll have to think about the hard mod. Thank you for your extremely generous offer.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Hardmods will allow for voltage increases not possible with software..I can mod for OCP and vMEM as well as additional caps for insanely stupid-high clock speeds. Water will be a must though..the GX2's are severely heat-limited in stock condition even.


What if you have a low enough ambient temp? My cards are running in the low 50s.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Can anyone confirm?

Sadly, NO 3x GX2s.

I could not determine exactly WHY that was.

But my best guess was a Voltage problem.

Remember, the P6N is a 680i, made before Dual GPU cards.

The P6N works well with single GPUs (as you can see from my previous farm.) It will work well (I believe) with 285s.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Thats what I'm thinking too... off some 8800GT cards and...









Any issue with the P38 Dark









The DFI Dark is an X48 and it loves the Pair of GX2 long time.

The P5K-VM does not have enough guts to run Max OC and a card without eventually Blue Screening. The Zotac mATX 610i ishandling an 8800 GT okay...not sure how it would play with a GX2.

So the solid performers are the X58 UT board, which runs on all three slots fine, the X48 board which didn't have any weird issues booting with two GX2 and the Blitz.

However I found that the wall outlet for the i7 rig was actually getting hot from the continuous draw of 3 8800GT so I went back to one for now.

In a few months when the single PCB GTX 295 is released I may put one in the i7...depends on how loud it is.

Any rigs in the house have to be quiet or the Wife turns them off at night.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Sadly, NO 3x GX2s.

I could not determine exactly WHY that was.

But my best guess was a Voltage problem.

Remember, the P6N is a 680i, made before Dual GPU cards.

The P6N works well with single GPUs (as you can see from my previous farm.) It will work well (I believe) with 285s.

I want to throw up!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I want to throw up!

What about two GX2's then Two GTS'? In a P6N?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
What if you have a low enough ambient temp? My cards are running in the low 50s.

Honestly I am unsure at this point..but with more SP's internal heat builds quickly. Only testing can reveal the truth







..Are you able to run 1836mhz with your GX2's at stock GPUv and current temps?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Just thought I would throw this out there->

*To any OCN farmer, with plans of water-cooling a GX2: I will mod it for free







* Please, PM me if you are interested and we can work out the details..offers will be accepted in order received..so if you are interested, dont sleep on it.









Big rep for you guys pumpin out some major PPD for the team..consider this a token of my appreciation for your efforts.

That's awesome







What waterblock would you suggest for the GX2? This one? Would I need to create a loop just for the GX2s, or could I just use my existing cpu/nb loop?


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Honestly I am unsure at this point..but with more SP's internal heat builds quickly. Only testing can reveal the truth







..Are you able to run 1836mhz with your GX2's at stock GPUv and current temps?


I just upped my one card to 1836 shader and it's at 48 and 49C. There was no change in PPD, though. The rest of my rigs specs can be found in my list of rigs.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Greg and Mort are you running your GX2s naked to get those low temps?

My slab of 4 GX2s are all running low 60s, cases still on.

What would I expect the temps to drop with them nakeed?


----------



## Greg121986

Yes, my GX2 has no cover and the other two that will be joining it on Wednesday also have no covers. They are all in an Antec 300 case with 2x Scythe Slipstream 1900RPM fans in the intake and a Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000RPM in the door as exhaust, plus the stock 300 fan configuration up top. I am maintaining those temps in a close office room, so it's doing very well for the environment.


----------



## Syborg

Anyone ever seen a 9800gt2 from Nvidia, there name on it only. One is for sale near me cant find anything about it. Its brand new in the box he said that it was given to him from a graphics class right from Nvidia


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syborg* 
Anyone ever seen a 9800gt2 from Nvidia, there name on it only. One is for sale near me cant find anything about it. Its brand new in the box he said that it was given to him from a graphics class right from Nvidia

Thats a Reference Card from nVidia. Yes, nVidia does make it themselves...they usually send them to Dell to install on their computers.


----------



## Syborg

is it worth getting $200


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
That's awesome







What waterblock would you suggest for the GX2? This one? Would I need to create a loop just for the GX2s, or could I just use my existing cpu/nb loop?

Nope, unles you are willing to make several calls to get an extended proprietary sli cable and flip the pcb's on your gx2's, you'll have to use full coverage blocks.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23628

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23629

These are some of the best blocks out there for the gx2, and they are also the cheapest retail one's I was able to find. I've got two coming that should arrive today.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syborg* 
is it worth getting $200

$200 is a good price...but test it first, run GPUz to confirm what it is.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Nope, unles you are willing to make several calls to get an extended proprietary sli cable and flip the pcb's on your gx2's, you'll have to use full coverage blocks.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23628

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23629

These are some of the best blocks out there for the gx2, and they are also the cheapest retail one's I was able to find. I've got two coming that should arrive today.

sli cable? But we're folding, we don't sli


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
That's awesome








What waterblock would you suggest for the GX2? This one? Would I need to create a loop just for the GX2s, or could I just use my existing cpu/nb loop?

Full coverage block is the best solution.. I believe some company makes spacers and 2x single GPU blocks though...just cant remember who.

As far as integrating it into your existing loop..as long as you have the radiator to cope with the 250-400W of heat you will adding to it.









As for

Quote:

I just upped my one card to 1836 shader and it's at 48 and 49C. There was no change in PPD, though. The rest of my rigs specs can be found in my list of rigs.
You are referring to your GTX260? Shader strapping is different on the 2xx series...and relates to the ratio to your core speed.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
As for You are referring to your GTX260? Shader strapping is different on the 2xx series...and relates to the ratio to your core speed.

No, I mean on my 9800GX2.


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
sli cable? But we're folding, we don't sli

The duel pcb's are connected with two flat ribbon cables.










This is my disassembled evga gx2. I wanted to use core blocks on it as well to try and cut down on costs, but those stupid ribbon cables are too short.


----------



## CL3P20

Well upping any shader-strap on any 88/9800 GPU will result in a PPD increase of at least...54 PPD for large WU's and 100 PPD for the smaller ones. If your shader speed was set close enough to the 1836mhz strap previously it is possible that you were already there..accounting for '0' increase in PPD that you are seeing.

*If you are stable at 1836mhz and load temps are still under 55-60c.. I would try to nail the 1890mhz shader strap.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Honestly I am unsure at this point..but with more SP's internal heat builds quickly. Only testing can reveal the truth







..Are you able to run 1836mhz with your GX2's at stock GPUv and current temps?

No, I have only run at the 1782 strap. They were not stable for all WUs at 1836.


----------



## CL3P20

Since your temps are soo low, Mort.. I would assume you are hitting the clock limit for your current voltage.. most likely ~1.08-1.18v for stock voltage, depending on your stock clocks and model type.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Since your temps are soo low, Mort.. I would assume you are hitting the clock limit for your current voltage.. most likely ~1.08-1.18v for stock voltage, depending on your stock clocks and model type.

Stock is 600Mhz core. Ambient is between 56-62F. It is the XFX standard model.


----------



## CL3P20

If your core is still at stock..then it is most likely a voltage limit for sure. Keeping the core speeds low, reduces the internal heat..allowing for higher shader clocks in most cases...some people think its due to reducing current consumption..which would be partially correct too. Lowering current draw, will reduce heat.

I wish I could have got my hands on a GX2 to mod up, with the old core and WU's.. I was really itching to pull 20k from a single slot somehow. No chance of getting close to that anymore unless its a mod'd 295.. oh 'le cry..'le whine.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
The duel pcb's are connected with two flat ribbon cables.










This is my disassembled evga gx2. I wanted to use core blocks on it as well to try and cut down on costs, but those stupid ribbon cables are too short.

From the looks of this a single block could be used (fabricated) if you sandwich them with the gpu's facing each other.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
From the looks of this a single block could be used (fabricated) if you sandwich them with the gpu's facing each other.

They would have to be 1u size.

If that would be an option adn they are cheap, I would go for WCing the rig, but I cant justify spending $800 in WCing the rig when I can build another one for not much more.


----------



## Greg121986

I just put mine up to 1890 for funzies. It just started a 768 point and it is in the middle of an 1888 point. I'll watch it for today. It is an EVGA card. My other two cards that will be installed tomorrow are an EVGA and a standard Nvidia. I'm not expecting much from them because they seemed to be in rough shape when I got them.


----------



## tofunater

Guess what was waiting on my door step when I got home from class.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
They would have to be 1u size.

If that would be an option adn they are cheap, I would go for WCing the rig, but I cant justify spending $800 in WCing the rig when I can build another one for not much more.

actaully no, they could be the length of the ribbon until they hit the next card or even modded so as the not connected (to the bus) sits higher.And the loops can run from the outside of the case

This would be better addressed by a WaterHead, CD, CL3P20...any thoughts.

But the block design could be made by any decent machinist.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
actaully no, they could be the length of the ribbon until they hit the next card or even modded so as the not connected (to the bus) sits higher.And the loops can run from the outside of the case

This would be better addressed by a WaterHead, CD, CL3P20...any thoughts.

But the block design could be made by any decent machinist.

I was talking about the height.


----------



## Dragoon

Dual 9800GX2 folder reporting in.

Naked! I can safely say that removing their shells dropped over 20C on each.



























My rig.









Can't fold on them 24/7 due to being unable to bare the electricity bill from this 650W monster, but I fold on them 7~8h a "night" on a single GPU and SMP on weekdays and 24/7 on weekends with 4GPUs+SMP since price/kWh is alot lower than during weekdays.


----------



## CyberDruid

Nice shots


----------



## Anth0789

Wow thats a lot GX2's...


----------



## CyberDruid

If the Posse were to lay all 108 GX2s end to end it would stretch 94-1/2 feet


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
If the Posse were to lay all 108 GX2s end to end it would stretch 94-1/2 feet
























I want to get in on this madness but I need to set aside funds for next semester first


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Nice shots









Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
If the Posse were to lay all 108 GX2s end to end it would stretch 94-1/2 feet









*Let me add interesting fact too:* If the Posse were to place all 108 GX2s into 27 quad PCI-E mobos and considering each one would hand out 11000PPD, we alone would be delivering just about *1.2 Million* PPD which would be roughly a third of OCNs current total PPD...


----------



## omaryunus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
*Let me add interesting fact too:* If the Posse were to place all 108 GX2s into 27 quad PCI-E mobos and considering each one would hand out 11000PPD, we alone would be delivering just about *1.2 Million* PPD which would be roughly a third of OCNs current total PPD...


----------



## GuardianOdin

Great job [email protected] guys. That's something for all of here on OCN to be proud of.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Thanks









*Let me add interesting fact too:* If the Posse were to place all 108 GX2s into 27 quad PCI-E mobos and considering each one would hand out 11000PPD, we alone would be delivering just about *1.2 Million *PPD which would be roughly a third of OCNs current total PPD...




































the [email protected] E-Peens have just increased!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

woot


----------



## Gollie

Anyone running 4 GX2's off a 1000w power supply?

I'm contemplating buying one and sending the 850w Corsair back to newegg.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Anyone running 4 GX2's off a 1000w power supply?

I'm contemplating buying one and sending the 850w Corsair back to newegg.


I am positive it can, whats the Specs?


----------



## Gollie

Ultra X3

http://ultraproducts.com/product_det...&productID=632


----------



## CyberDruid

hmmm

I've got 4 slots in the ST and a 1200 watt PSU...I could reduce my number of rigs by two if I could just bear to part with my Areca1210 and HD 3870X2s...


----------



## Greg121986

Consider this for a PSU if you are adding more cards to a current rig, like I am doing. I will post a review of it when I get time. I had a 650W Silverstone in my rig powering a single 9800GX2. Rather than adding a huge (and expensive PSU) I just got this guy. One of the big time GX2 folders recommended it to me. Dealing with Thermaltake for the first time I have to say they were very poor because they didn't ship the unit until I called and complained, but the unit is excellent. I did not know that it was modular, that's really nice. It will be powering two GX2s in my folder, and the 650W PSU that is already in there will be powering the first GX2.

This was just me testing it out in my sig rig with the two new cards. It did not completely fit into the Antec 1200 case. I will be putting it into my folding rig tonight! Pics of that will be posted later.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
Consider this for a PSU if you are adding more cards to a current rig, like I am doing. I will post a review of it when I get time. I had a 650W Silverstone in my rig powering a single 9800GX2. Rather than adding a huge (and expensive PSU) I just got this guy. One of the big time GX2 folders recommended it to me. Dealing with Thermaltake for the first time I have to say they were very poor because they didn't ship the unit until I called and complained, but the unit is excellent. I did not know that it was modular, that's really nice. It will be powering two GX2s in my folder, and the 650W PSU that is already in there will be powering the first GX2.

This was just me testing it out in my sig rig with the two new cards. It did not completely fit into the Antec 1200 case. I will be putting it into my folding rig tonight! Pics of that will be posted later.


























I just received my second one, this one a refurb, they did take a couple of days before it shipped, but it arrived in a retail box for $70 with everything that they retail version had for I think it was $109 retail from the egg. 2) 12 volt rails with 30A on each rail. Nice cables and connectors, modular, 4 x 6 pin or 2 x 6 + 2 x 8 pins. Quiet, but that is a mute point (pun intended







) when it is sitting beside 2 ultra kazes. It has good air flow through the PS. I like em. I think we should give them the "Folding, Good Seal of approval".


----------



## The Duke

Another EPIC CyberDruid thread


----------



## Greg121986

They took more than a couple days to ship mine out. I called them on a Thursday to place my initial order (it was right when their business hours began on the Pacific coast). I had them send the thing to my buddy's house an hour away from me because we were going to work on it there. I assumed it would be there on time.

Well, the following week on Wednesday I called them because I had no indication of shipment on my end. The guy said "Well, it will probably ship today or tomorrow." SEVEN days to ship something? Unacceptable. Not only that, my buddy was moving out of his apartment two days after I called them. If I had continued it would have arrived to an empty house.

So I had to have them change the address to ship it to me and that night they finally shipped it out. It arrived to me the following Monday. They basically cost me 2 weeks of folding time. Unacceptable. I find it very hard to believe that they are so busy that they would take one business week to ship out a product.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


They basically cost me 2 weeks of folding time.












I feel ya.


----------



## nitteo

I feel ya GReg, I ordered a 295 from DELL paid on 3/24...estimated shipping 4/8, estimated delivery 4/15.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I feel ya GReg, I ordered a 295 from DELL paid on 3/24...estimated shipping 4/8, estimated delivery 4/15.


How much from Dell?
I'm looking to get a 3rd one, but I'll hold out to see what the single pcb brings to the table.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


How much from Dell?
I'm looking to get a 3rd one, but I'll hold out to see what the single pcb brings to the table.


It was the deal that dropped it to 379 shipped.







(No longer available)


----------



## CyberDruid

Holy crap. Dell runs some great deals. I want to see that new GTX 295 before I commit one way or another. That might drive down the price of the old stock.


----------



## Valicious

is $219 shipped for a BFG gx2 a good deal?


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
is $219 shipped for a BFG gx2 a good deal?

Most GX2's go for around $200 - $225. So $219 looks like a fair deal to me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I feel ya GReg, I ordered a 295 from DELL paid on 3/24...estimated shipping 4/8, estimated delivery 4/15.

I ordered one too.







. Dunno what I will do with it yet. I dont have a rig to put it in


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Most GX2's go for around $200 - $225. So $219 looks like a fair deal to me

what kind of warrenty does BFG offer?


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
what kind of warrenty does BFG offer?

Not a good one. Doesn't cover overclocking, replacing the stock cooler, or even reapplying thermal paste.









http://www.bfgtech.com/warranty.aspx


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Most GX2's go for around $200 - $225. So $219 looks like a fair deal to me


Any links to these NIB 9800 GX2s for $200...that would be a nice savings from the cheapest I've found at about $250 for an eVGA


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Any links to these NIB 9800 GX2s for $200...that would be a nice savings from the cheapest I've found at about $250 for an eVGA

I need to see those links also!


----------



## Greg121986

I am SUCH an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!






























I got all excited about these two new 9800GX2s. I went today and installed them. Everything was installed and it POSTed first try. But, Windows was not recognizing the new GPUs for some reason. Thinking that I would have to do some trouble shooting, I brought the rig from the office back to school with me. My first thought was that my mobo had a limitation about viewing more GPUs. So, I called EVGA and asked them. They informed me that my problem was I am _running Windows XP!!!!_ DUUHHH!!!!!! Windows XP does not recognize more than 2 GPUs. I am soooooo mad at myself.

So now, my dedicated rig is down for quite awhile until I can get a copy of Vista. I have negative dollars to my name right now, so I can't even think about getting a copy of Vista. Does anyone know if multi GPU folding works in Linux?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


I am SUCH an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!






























I got all excited about these two new 9800GX2s. I went today and installed them. Everything was installed and it POSTed first try. But, Windows was not recognizing the new GPUs for some reason. Thinking that I would have to do some trouble shooting, I brought the rig from the office back to school with me. My first thought was that my mobo had a limitation about viewing more GPUs. So, I called EVGA and asked them. They informed me that my problem was I am _running Windows XP!!!!_ DUUHHH!!!!!! Windows XP does not recognize more than 2 GPUs. I am soooooo mad at myself.

So now, my dedicated rig is down for quite awhile until I can get a copy of Vista. I have negative dollars to my name right now, so I can't even think about getting a copy of Vista. Does anyone know if multi GPU folding works in Linux?


use win7, I thought I saw somewhere that you can get xp to see 16 vid cards. Maybe I'm delusional, try googling it. there may be a hack.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


use win7, I thought I saw somewhere that you can get xp to see 16 vid cards. Maybe I'm delusional, try googling it. there may be a hack.


Ooooh I do have a Windows 7 key!! I have 32 bit and 64 bit. I forgot about that. How long are these keys valid?


----------



## CyberDruid

Hope you can work it out...you could always send those extra cards this way


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Hope you can work it out...you could always send those extra cards this way










Ugh. I am considering this a sign that I should just give up on the folding thing and sell my rig.







But I would lose at least $400-500 on my initial investment after I deal with parting everything out so I am tempted to just keep it even though it's not working right.


----------



## CyberDruid

Suck maxing out and still needing that onelast thing. Been there many times. But usually if I hang in things happen. But I am sure you would have no probs shifting the cards to fellow Folders without much loss.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Suck maxing out and still needing that onelast thing. Been there many times. But usually if I hang in things happen. But I am sure you would have no probs shifting the cards to fellow Folders without much loss.


I second this...

I've been here several times also...get to the end and need $200 more dollars to make everything exactly the way you need it. Hang in there. Folding can be frustrating to get set up perfectly but OCN is a great (and patient) support network.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


Ugh. I am considering this a sign that I should just give up on the folding thing and sell my rig.







But I would lose at least $400-500 on my initial investment after I deal with parting everything out so I am tempted to just keep it even though it's not working right.


Yo, it's really not that big of a deal! All you need is Vista or 7 to get those cards running.


----------



## K092084

Just tested my second 9800gx2 to make sure it worked and gladly it does. One core runs about 15c hotter though. Will have to take it apart and see what I can do, then its off to radio shack to get some resistors.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Just tested my second 9800gx2 to make sure it worked and gladly it does. One core runs about 15c hotter though. Will have to take it apart and see what I can do, then its off to radio shack to get some resistors.

FYI...Fry's has a better selection of resistors and VGA adapters.


----------



## Greg121986

Since my rig is down for awhile I took the opportunity to get some cable management done. Can you even call it that when you're dealing with so many cables!?! Psst... free EVGA advertising!

























Here is where the rest of the wires are hiding!








Scythe Slipstream fans in the front for intake. 110CFM each








30mm ULTRA KAZE 3000 RPM for exhaust!








I had to have the Thermaltake PSU stick out because it would not fit all the way in. All of those wires were hitting each other. I ended up mounting the 4 rear screws on the PSU to the forward mounts on the case. Putting the PSU in the bottom of the case was not an option because the Antec 300 only allows for 3.5" HDDs to be mounted in there. I might take a look at flipping the PSU over tomorrow, but I think that would cause the exhaust fan to blow right on the 24 pin and it may kinda choke it out a bit.








Twins!!!! My friend's dad's office server on the right. In order to house this in his office we agreed that I would put it in a case. I bought these cases right around the time the Antec 300 came out. I also had to buy him the new case as sort of a "rent" payment.








This was before I realized this whole thing was not going to work out. I was planning on leaving it at the office and getting out of there as quickly as possible, so I did not do any cable management. Pretty gross, eh? Since it won't work at the moment I brought it home and took the opportunity to clean up this mess!!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


I am SUCH an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!






























I got all excited about these two new 9800GX2s. I went today and installed them. Everything was installed and it POSTed first try. But, Windows was not recognizing the new GPUs for some reason. Thinking that I would have to do some trouble shooting, I brought the rig from the office back to school with me. My first thought was that my mobo had a limitation about viewing more GPUs. So, I called EVGA and asked them. They informed me that my problem was I am _running Windows XP!!!!_ DUUHHH!!!!!! Windows XP does not recognize more than 2 GPUs. I am soooooo mad at myself.

So now, my dedicated rig is down for quite awhile until I can get a copy of Vista. I have negative dollars to my name right now, so I can't even think about getting a copy of Vista. Does anyone know if multi GPU folding works in Linux?


Greg, are you sure about that? I have a separate windows XP Pro x86 install for when I multi GPU fold since I don't have dummy plugs and windows detects all GPUs with no problems, I even have the option to enable SLI in it.

Here's a screenshot from my rig taken about 2 weeks ago:









By that time I was not using the Beta 185.20, but as you can see all 4 GPUs are working (GPU3 wouldn't accept 1.9GHz Shaders)


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Any links to these NIB 9800 GX2s for $200...that would be a nice savings from the cheapest I've found at about $250 for an eVGA

EVGA Had the Bstock for $199 some time back. Most others I have seen are on fleabay


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
FYI...Fry's has a better selection of resistors and VGA adapters.

Did not know that, Will be stopping my fry's today then since it is less out of the way then radio shack.
Already got the vga adapters though.

I've got to work something out on cooling my card. Been hitting 80-85c on the 768WU.
Can't imagine what will happen when I put the second 9800gx2 in there.


----------



## CyberDruid

Lol at the cable management...that looks like a MILF trying to fit into her highschool bluejeans....her booty is sticking out


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Lol at the cable management...that looks like a MILF trying to fit into her highschool bluejeans....her booty is sticking out


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Lol at the cable management...that looks like a MILF trying to fit into her highschool bluejeans....her booty is sticking out










LOL

That just slaughtered me









I would so sig that, but my siggy is already pretty much filled out


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm all for booty sticking out...especially MILF booty. Since I am married to one


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Did not know that, Will be stopping my fry's today then since it is less out of the way then radio shack.
Already got the vga adapters though.

I've got to work something out on cooling my card. Been hitting 80-85c on the 768WU.
Can't imagine what will happen when I put the second 9800gx2 in there.


How to: Cool down that 9800GX2









Don't know if you've done any of that already.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
How to: Cool down that 9800GX2









Don't know if you've done any of that already.

Already took the shroud cover off, the first thing I did. If the thermal paste was put on my XFX card, currently folding, like it was the EVGA one I just got them that could be a problem.
Cracked open the EVGA last night and but have open it again has the cooler isn't making good contact with the core.
Got some Yate Loon D12SH-12 coming my way to replace the stock thermaltake fans in my case. That should help a little more. Doesn't help that its starting to heat up again in texas either.


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Lol at the cable management...that looks like a MILF trying to fit into her highschool bluejeans....her booty is sticking out









Sigged


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
How to: Cool down that 9800GX2









Don't know if you've done any of that already.

LOL, That is how I envisioned the block except I thought of the barbs going out of the ends of the cards. Very nice. Looking forward to seeing your temps.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
I am SUCH an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!






























I got all excited about these two new 9800GX2s. I went today and installed them. Everything was installed and it POSTed first try. But, Windows was not recognizing the new GPUs for some reason. Thinking that I would have to do some trouble shooting, I brought the rig from the office back to school with me. My first thought was that my mobo had a limitation about viewing more GPUs. So, I called EVGA and asked them. They informed me that my problem was I am _running Windows XP!!!!_ DUUHHH!!!!!! Windows XP does not recognize more than 2 GPUs. I am soooooo mad at myself.

So now, my dedicated rig is down for quite awhile until I can get a copy of Vista. I have negative dollars to my name right now, so I can't even think about getting a copy of Vista. Does anyone know if multi GPU folding works in Linux?

I am running my 4X GX2 rig on XP (8 gpu cores), plus another rig with 4x 9800GTs, plus several other rigs on XP with multiple GPU cards folding.

Someone needs to let EVGA know, or maybe not....let 'em keep thinking that and maybe it will hold up their folding a bit while we sail away into the sunset.









I am sure many folders are using XP and more than 2 GPUs.


----------



## Greg121986

Ok, so here is what I tried earlier today.

I start with the Silverstone PSU (my PC's main unit) plugged into the top card. The Thermaltake VGA PSU is plugged into the bottom two cards. The top card has the blue light on. The bottom two cards do not have the blue light on. No matter what card I plug the Silverstone PSU into, I DO get a blue light. But whatever card is being powered by the Thermaltake PSU does not have the blue light on.

BUT, the green lights on ALL cards are on in all configurations.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
i am now thinking the problem is my board or psu. i can only get one
card at a time to have the blue light on. the light only works when a
card is plugged into my main psu. the thermaltake psu shows no blue light
no matter what card it is on. so even before bios i cannot get a card that
is plugged into the thermaltake psu seems to not be recognized.
this was typed on my phone. i will edit later.
t

Can you hook up another ps to the other Card? does sound like a ps issue to me.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I'm all for booty sticking out...especially MILF booty. Since I am married to one









I better get a picture of my mum, my Nickname at school and Cadets is Milf Man, heck I even got an award for it. My 9800Gx2 got here, but my psu and my other 750w Artic one aren't up to the task, and I simply can't be arsed to buy an 8 Pin adaptor for Â£11 when I can just sell my GX2 and get a GTX260 216 55nm for the money and get FC2+ Mirror's Edge free

Anyways, Ill post pics of mine later.


----------



## Greg121986

I updated to the latest BIOS for my EVGA 680i motherboard and it still will not work. I don't know what's going on. The motherboard must be limiting me in some way. It should allow for Tri-SLI, but for some reason it's only seeing the first two GPU chips in a single card.

This is REALLY upsetting me. My entire rig is available if you want it for $1050 shipped. PM me for serious offers. I'm not going to put up a for sale thread because I want to keep it, but if someone (preferably one of you MI guys) wants it, I will gladly let it go. I know there are some local heavy hitters who are looking for more points!

I think you can view my folding rig specs here


----------



## CyberDruid

Some GX2s for sale...http://www.overclock.net/sale/486354...ml#post5933422


----------



## K092084

Making my dummy plugs tomorrow at work and going to reapply some thermal compound and then hopefully get it running tomorrow night or saturday. Then maybe i'll hit 30k PPD.


----------



## CyberDruid

I bet it will.

Sorry about the troubles with that 680i

I am guessing it is a mobo limitation. Not sure.

I know I had a similar issue trying to get two to play in my DFI UT P35 T2R...all sorts of problems...but a newer chipsetted board had no issue and neither doesthe Asus Blitz which is why I love that Blitz.

Best to get a different mobo than be frustrated with it.


----------



## K092084

Hopfully I won't run into the same problems.


----------



## CyberDruid

It's good to know the issues involved in setingup multi GPU stations. Unfortunately I find out the hard way like we all do. Maybe this can be a useful resource once we get some more info.


----------



## Gollie

I can't believe I missed out on those GX2's


----------



## CyberDruid

I have two more in the Asus that I am loathe to part with...I was getting into that high production...nice to see my name in the top 20 producers again...oh well. Like they say all it takes is money...so I guess I better get off my butt and make some









Down to 2 9800GX2 and 3 8800GT but that's still a healthy bump for the Team.


----------



## Valicious

Just bought a GX2 and all the stuff for a rig








i currently have an opportunity to buy another GX2 for $218 and another for $215, should I? (good deal?)

grrr/...I can't figure out what my computer is doing. (my main rig, with four 9800GTs) It will randomly freeze, and the fourth 9800 isn't being recognized by windows, rivatuner, or gpuz.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just bought a GX2 and all the stuff for a rig








i currently have an opportunity to buy another GX2 for $218 and another for $215, should I? (good deal?)

grrr/...I can't figure out what my computer is doing. (my main rig, with four 9800GTs) It will randomly freeze, and the fourth 9800 isn't being recognized by windows, rivatuner, or gpuz.

Seem like good deals to me. Welcome to the club.


----------



## CyberDruid

Welcome Val.

Hey everyone I have updated and rearranged the list on the first post. The order is by magnitude of your horde and the time you found the thread









Feel free to jostle your way up


----------



## K092084

Dummy plugs and thermal paste reapplied to my 2nd 9800gx2. Now just to find time to install it this weekend.


----------



## Dragoon

I've spent an hour revising which GPU configurations would be the most beneficial to fold 24/7... the 9800GX2 beats twin GTS250, 9800GTs and 9600GSOs by a significant margin, mostly considering cost per month in electricity a single 9800GX2 can hand me out around 13600PPD per € each month in electricity while the other 3 cards are rounded up to about 12650PPD per €, the 9600GSOs being least power hungry...

Here's what I've done considering local price per kWh and considering that by default each SP is roughly 44PPD.

Power consumption for each option is calculated based on PSU calculator lite, seemd fairly accurate calculating my rigs wattage so...:

Code:



Code:


Possible system: 4GB DDR2 800MHz P5Q-Pro [email protected]

ConsumptionPPD/W - PPD/€

2x GTS250 - 128SPGTS250 - ~5632PPD - 150€/card

375w - 9kWh/dayTOTAL - 11264PPD - 300€
V-126.247kWh/month - 8.37€/monthPPD/€ - 37.54
C-152.752kWh/month - 18.83€/monthPPD/W - 30.03
----------------------------------------------------
279kWh/month - 27.2€/monthPPD/kWh - 40.8

PPD/€/month - 12837.65

--------------------------------------------------------------------

2x 9800GT - 112SP9800GT - ~4928PPD - 118€/card

333w - 8kWh/dayTOTAL - 9856PPD - 236€
V-112.10kWh/month - 7.43€/monthPPD/€ - 41.76
C-135.64kWh/month - 16.72€/monthPPD/W - 29.60
--------------------------------------------------
248kWh/month - 24.15€/monthPPD/kWh - 39.74

PPD/€/month - 12651.59

--------------------------------------------------------------------

1x9800GX2 - 256SP9800GX2 - ~11264PPD - 280€/card

355W -  8.52kWh/day         TOTAL - 11264PPD - 280€
V-119.51kWh/month - 7.92€/monthPPD/€ - 40.22
C-144.61kWh/month - 17.82€/monthPPD/W - 31.72
---------------------------------------------------
264.12kWh - 25.74€/monthPPD/kWh - 42.65

PPD/€/month - 13564.81

--------------------------------------------------------------------

2x9600GSO 384MB DDR3 - 96SP9600GSO - ~4224PPD - 90€/card

286W - 6.86kWhTOTAL - 8448PPD - 180€
V- 96.28kWh/month - 6.38€/monthPPD/€ - 46.93
C- 116.5kWh/month - 14.36€/monthPPD/W - 29.54
--------------------------------------------------
212.78kWh - 20.72€/monthPPD/kWh - 39.7

PPD/€/month - 12639.38

Over here we can chose a power plan that consists in 2 different energy prices where 76h per week its 0.0633€/kWh and the remaining 92h per week its price 0.1233€/kWh where above, V is 0.633/kWh and C is 0.1233kWh.

I really want to make a simple folding/HTPC rig but considering electiricity costs, that can give me a good amount of folding power.

I want to be on the #1 team in the world:







overclock.net


----------



## CyberDruid

Excellent Work M8!

Thanks for the research into that


----------



## Dragoon

Thanks CD









You're welcome! I'm glad to help out, although the price for the cards and electricity are local, their consumption and PPD is the same, it's simply to have an idea and share my thoughts with the rest of us folders that are a bit tight on the wallet.

It's good to have an idea in what you are investing to have the best bang for buck when your "wallet has a very fast metabolism" or doesn't "eat much"









If I could get a cheap 9800GX2... Or have 450â‚¬ to drop on a GTX295...


----------



## CyberDruid

Wait...the new GTX295 may drive down the price of the old ones...


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Thanks CD









You're welcome! I'm glad to help out, although the price for the cards and electricity are local, their consumption and PPD is the same, it's simply to have an idea and share my thoughts with the rest of us folders that are a bit tight on the wallet.

It's good to have an idea in what you are investing to have the best bang for buck when your "wallet has a very fast metabolism" or doesn't "eat much"









If I could get a cheap 9800GX2... Or have 450â‚¬ to drop on a GTX295...


















From your chart I may not be able to run 2 9800gx2's, might increase the electric bill to much.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
I've spent an hour revising which GPU configurations would be the most beneficial to fold 24/7... the 9800GX2 beats twin GTS250, 9800GTs and 9600GSOs by a significant margin, mostly considering cost per month in electricity a single 9800GX2 can hand me out around 13600PPD per â‚¬ each month in electricity while the other 3 cards are rounded up to about 12650PPD per â‚¬, the 9600GSOs being least power hungry...

Here's what I've done considering local price per kWh and considering that by default each SP is roughly 44PPD.

Power consumption for each option is calculated based on PSU calculator lite, seemd fairly accurate calculating my rigs wattage so...:

Code:



Code:


Possible system: 4GB DDR2 800MHz P5Q-Pro [email protected]

ConsumptionPPD/W - PPD/â‚¬

2x GTS250 - 128SPGTS250 - ~5632PPD - 150â‚¬/card

375w - 9kWh/dayTOTAL - 11264PPD - 300â‚¬
V-126.247kWh/month - 8.37â‚¬/monthPPD/â‚¬ - 37.54
C-152.752kWh/month - 18.83â‚¬/monthPPD/W - 30.03
----------------------------------------------------
279kWh/month - 27.2â‚¬/monthPPD/kWh - 40.8

PPD/â‚¬/month - 12837.65

--------------------------------------------------------------------

2x 9800GT - 112SP9800GT - ~4928PPD - 118â‚¬/card

333w - 8kWh/dayTOTAL - 9856PPD - 236â‚¬
V-112.10kWh/month - 7.43â‚¬/monthPPD/â‚¬ - 41.76
C-135.64kWh/month - 16.72â‚¬/monthPPD/W - 29.60
--------------------------------------------------
248kWh/month - 24.15â‚¬/monthPPD/kWh - 39.74

PPD/â‚¬/month - 12651.59

--------------------------------------------------------------------

1x9800GX2 - 256SP9800GX2 - ~11264PPD - 280â‚¬/card

355W -  8.52kWh/day         TOTAL - 11264PPD - 280â‚¬
V-119.51kWh/month - 7.92â‚¬/monthPPD/â‚¬ - 40.22
C-144.61kWh/month - 17.82â‚¬/monthPPD/W - 31.72
---------------------------------------------------
264.12kWh - 25.74â‚¬/monthPPD/kWh - 42.65

PPD/â‚¬/month - 13564.81

--------------------------------------------------------------------

2x9600GSO 384MB DDR3 - 96SP9600GSO - ~4224PPD - 90â‚¬/card

286W - 6.86kWhTOTAL - 8448PPD - 180â‚¬
V- 96.28kWh/month - 6.38â‚¬/monthPPD/â‚¬ - 46.93
C- 116.5kWh/month - 14.36â‚¬/monthPPD/W - 29.54
--------------------------------------------------
212.78kWh - 20.72â‚¬/monthPPD/kWh - 39.7

PPD/â‚¬/month - 12639.38

Over here we can chose a power plan that consists in 2 different energy prices where 76h per week its 0.0633â‚¬/kWh and the remaining 92h per week its price 0.1233â‚¬/kWh where above, V is 0.633/kWh and C is 0.1233kWh.

I really want to make a simple folding/HTPC rig but considering electiricity costs, that can give me a good amount of folding power.

I want to be on the #1 team in the world:







overclock.net


----------



## CyberDruid

Which is why I love my Zotac AMP 8800GT cards long time.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
From your chart I may not be able to run 2 9800gx2's, might increase the electric bill to much.

Don't take that chart into serious account. As I said, price per kWh calculated is local and in a special way since it's not the same price throughout the weekdays.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 









Nice chart, but it only considers the power that the designated GPU draws from the PSU. And besides, *correct me if I'm wrong*, the rated TDP is hardly achieved.

The chart I made is considering not only the GPUs but the rest of the components inside the computer, you can have a *9800GX2 with a E8400 @ stock and another rig with a 9800GX2 with a Q9700 @ stock*, the CPU in the later example will draw approximately twice the power of the earlier example and the PPD increase most likely will not compensate for the PPD/W ratio even though the GPU is the same and especially the PPD/$ ratio of the whole system.

Once again I say that chart is not to be taken into serious account, it's just something I thought I'd share with everyone here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*
Wait...the new GTX295 may drive down the price of the old ones...

Even when the new 295s are released I doubt the older ones drop that much, if I wanted to buy a 9800GX2 I'd *have* to buy internationally (shortest price I got was the one on the chart) because the wierdness of the market around here is still selling them at over 400€







ridiculous. How they expect to end their stock with prices like that?









I just want to see OCN on top, and I'm happy to know that I'm contributing for that and for the cause.


----------



## k-y

If I remove the covers from my eVGA GX2s in an attempt to improve temps (mine hover from the 90s to the occasional stretches around 102), I assume I'll be breaking the seal on various decals and voiding the warranty? Or does eVGA still warrant their cards if you water cool them?


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Don't take that chart into serious account. As I said, price per kWh calculated is local and in a special way since it's not the same price throughout the weekdays.


True but my electricity is .13-.14 cents per kWh which is ridiculous to say the lease.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


If I remove the covers from my eVGA GX2s in an attempt to improve temps (mine hover from the 90s to the occasional stretches around 102), I assume I'll be breaking the seal on various decals and voiding the warranty? Or does eVGA still warrant their cards if you water cool them?


I took the cover off of mine and there were no stickers that were broken. They are only on the outside of the case. 
I also do believe that EVGA will RMA the card just as long as it is send to them in the same form that you received it, i.e. stock hsf and everything.


----------



## K092084

Got both 9800gx2 working without any problems at all, thankfully.

Temps are a little high for my liking though. Got 3 yate loon 80cfm fans coming to me though so hopefully that will help some.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Got both 9800gx2 working without any problems at all, thankfully.

Temps are a little high for my liking though. Got 3 yate loon 80cfm fans coming to me though so hopefully that will help some.


Nice output

Are they shroud less?


----------



## Gollie

Can I mix and match GX2's i.e. Different vendors and different stock clocks? I might have to go with a mixture of EVGA, XFX, BFG and maybe PNY to get this farm up and running in a timely manner. I've missed damn near every sale all week.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Nice output

Are they shroud less?


Yup, hitting about 32k PPD with the linux smp clients and 9800gt at work. Should be around 34-35k PPD total with the third linux smp client and some service console clients at work. Then I'm getting my 8800gt back from RMA on monday. Should put me close to 40k PPD.
Thermostat says is about 75F, don't have the air on, although the air sucks downstairs anyways, where the computer is at.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Can I mix and match GX2's i.e. Different vendors and different stock clocks? I might have to go with a mixture of EVGA, XFX, BFG and maybe PNY to get this farm up and running in a timely manner. I've missed damn near every sale all week.










I have an xfx and evga running together right now, although the clocks are the same on them.


----------



## tofunater

After my fiasco this morning with my sig rig, I'm in the market for a new board. I'd like to plan for the potential of 4 gx-2's and was wondering if anyone had experience with either of these boards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157155

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131358

It's a lot of money to throw down, so I'd really like to know that these boards can support 4 gx-2s


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Can I mix and match GX2's i.e. Different vendors and different stock clocks? I might have to go with a mixture of EVGA, XFX, BFG and maybe PNY to get this farm up and running in a timely manner. I've missed damn near every sale all week.









Yes I have done that. It does not seem to matter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
After my fiasco this morning with my sig rig, I'm in the market for a new board. I'd like to plan for the potential of 4 gx-2's and was wondering if anyone had experience with either of these boards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157155

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131358
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131358

It's a lot of money to throw down, so I'd really like to know that these boards can support 4 gx-2s

Knitelife has that running 4 cards okay. It's 5 and 6 that are an issue.


----------



## tofunater

I can't believe I'm actually considering purchasing that mother board. It costs 5 times what my current one does...Oh well, go big or go home right


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
I can't believe I'm actually considering purchasing that mother board. It costs 5 times what my current one does...Oh well, go big or go home right










You get them working yet?


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
You get them working yet?

Nope, I do think I've figured out the issue though. I think I may have damaged my bfg when handling it. I might need to give a shout out to Cl3 to see if he can repair it.
On second thought, I just looked at the card and the part I thought i damaged doesn't seem to be critical. It looks like some sort of stand off to prevent the back of the pcb from be smashed by the stock cooler....


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofunater*


Nope, I do think I've figured out the issue though. I think I may have damaged my bfg when handling it. I might need to give a shout out to Cl3 to see if he can repair it.
On second thought, I just looked at the card and the part I thought i damaged doesn't seem to be critical. It looks like some sort of stand off to prevent the back of the pcb from be smashed by the stock cooler....


If that's the case then that shouldn't be causing the problem. I knocked about 3-4 of those things off, by accident, on my evga card and it still works fine.

If all the lights didn't come on then I would say check the 2 ribbon cables that join the cards. One came out when I was putting it back together and was getting a vga error.
Also make sure they are connected correctly. I had one of the cables backwards and it gave me an error.


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


If that's the case then that shouldn't be causing the problem. I knocked about 3-4 of those things off, by accident, on my evga card and it still works fine.

If all the lights didn't come on then I would say check the 2 ribbon cables that join the cards. One came out when I was putting it back together and was getting a vga error.


Thanks for confirming that those are not critical. I'll have to check the cables next.


----------



## Hueristic

You guys need a list for what boards can support how many cores and what PS is needed.

This looks like it can get pretty complicated!

Kudo's to all of you! Even if I could afford the setups I doubt I could handle the electric!


----------



## CyberDruid

I agree the various reports from the Posse on their issues will have to be compiled and put on the front page. I suck at that.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
You guys need a list for what boards can support how many cores and what PS is needed.

This looks like it can get pretty complicated!

Kudo's to all of you! Even if I could afford the setups I doubt I could handle the electric!

This next bill will be the first with both 9800gx2 on it, hopefully it won't be to high, otherwise something might have to get sold.


----------



## tofunater

I'm looking forward to going to University next semester. FREE ELECTRICITY!!!!


----------



## Greg121986

I'm selling my folding rig.












































This has been too much hassle for me. I would be happier to actually have some money. I've spent everything I have on this to the point that I can't drive anywhere because I can't afford gas. I just cannot be putting this much money into it anymore.

I will still fold when I can on my sig rig, but that's only worth about 13,000PPD. I wanted to maintain my top 25 position and get into the top 20, but that won't be possible now. I may get back into the big PPD output sometime in the future, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
I'm selling my folding rig.












































This has been too much hassle for me. I would be happier to actually have some money. I've spent everything I have on this to the point that I can't drive anywhere because I can't afford gas. I just cannot be putting this much money into it anymore.

I will still fold when I can on my sig rig, but that's only worth about 13,000PPD. I wanted to maintain my top 25 position and get into the top 20, but that won't be possible now. I may get back into the big PPD output sometime in the future, but that remains to be seen.
































Sorry to hear that. Hopefully your luck will turn and you can become a PPd God once more!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


I'm selling my folding rig.












































This has been too much hassle for me. I would be happier to actually have some money. I've spent everything I have on this to the point that I can't drive anywhere because I can't afford gas. I just cannot be putting this much money into it anymore.

I will still fold when I can on my sig rig, but that's only worth about 13,000PPD. I wanted to maintain my top 25 position and get into the top 20, but that won't be possible now. I may get back into the big PPD output sometime in the future, but that remains to be seen.


dang man that sucks


----------



## k-y

One more shroud removal question:
There's a total of 6 screws on the bottom of the shroud that need removing, then after that, I should be able to remove it, aye?


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


One more shroud removal question:
There's a total of 6 screws on the bottom of the shroud that need removing, then after that, I should be able to remove it, aye?


check out my guide here , It'll also show you how to replace the stock tim and trim off some extra degree's C of your temps.








Edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


I'm selling my folding rig.












































This has been too much hassle for me. I would be happier to actually have some money. I've spent everything I have on this to the point that I can't drive anywhere because I can't afford gas. I just cannot be putting this much money into it anymore.

I will still fold when I can on my sig rig, but that's only worth about 13,000PPD. I wanted to maintain my top 25 position and get into the top 20, but that won't be possible now. I may get back into the big PPD output sometime in the future, but that remains to be seen.


Sorry to hear that, but you gotta take care of your basic needs first. We all appreciate the contribution you've made, and if you sell your rig to a folder, you will have the comfort of knowing it is still being used for its intended purpose. Good luck


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


I'm selling my folding rig.












































This has been too much hassle for me. I would be happier to actually have some money. I've spent everything I have on this to the point that I can't drive anywhere because I can't afford gas. I just cannot be putting this much money into it anymore.

I will still fold when I can on my sig rig, but that's only worth about 13,000PPD. I wanted to maintain my top 25 position and get into the top 20, but that won't be possible now. I may get back into the big PPD output sometime in the future, but that remains to be seen.


Sorry bro...take care of yourself first!


----------



## CyberDruid

Greg first things first. Glad you had your moment of clarity before Folding impacted your ability to enjoy life in a normal manner.

Please back it down to an affordable level. I had to do the same. The rush of a 60K day is not worth worrying about whether or not I can pay my bills.


----------



## k-y

Doing the math on a 4xGX2 rig, I read on another forum that this pulls roughly 900W. So if my shared circuit is only 20A, that would mean running 2 rigs on the shared circuit would saturate the power on the circuit.

If I'm going to be running more than 2 folding rigs, I had better run a separate 30A circuit from my breaker, eh?


----------



## CyberDruid

That's probably a good idea...but just as a reference I was running 5 rigs with 5 GX2 and 2 8800GT on one 20A circuit.


----------



## Sebkiller

Unfortunatly I only had the money for one.
But its awesome so it's okay to have one.
And I love it.
Does that count?
XD


----------



## CyberDruid

Well yes indeed


----------



## krazy k

Does the gx2 cool itself better without the cover? Otherwise why would it be removed, save for water cooling.


----------



## k-y

Due to having kids in the house (2 and 5) with prying hands, I decided to go with the Antec Nine Hundred Two instead of the Skeleton and/or a Lian-Li Motherboard Tray for my 1st multi-GX2 build.

With feedback from the rest of the posse, I went with the MSI K9A2 Platinum, a 7750 BE CPU since it's fairly cheap/cool/low TDP, the PCP&C 750W Quad Silencer, and the Thermaltake VGA PSU to power the 3rd and 4th GX2s. Rounding out the build is a generic HD, 2x1GB sticks, and XP Pro SP3.

Fairly straightforward build. Of course, the SATA ports and USB/PWR/HDD headers were blocked by the GX2s, but taking the covers off actually allowed for some room underneath the cards where a single right angled SATA cable and the header ports were able to fit in the slight amount of headroom under 2 of the GX2s. I'm still kind of miffed that the K9A2 was clearly designed for use with 4 GPUs yet the header and SATA port placement were still directly "in the line of fire" of the PCIe slots.

Haven't added in the 4th GX2 yet, it's sitting in my desktop, and I'll be replacing that with a silent card since I don't game much on my desktop, and it'll be nice to have 4 eVGAs in the same folding rig.

Once everything was installed and patched, I upped shaders to 1674 and let 'er rip. Temps are in the low to mid 80s. I'm not sure if I'm going to push shaders to the max or not since having 4 GX2s in the same case makes me anxious about temps and stability.

Haven't completely sealed the case up yet. The 902 has an exhaust fan in the side panel that is directly above where the GX2s exhaust hot air above them so once I seal it up, hopefully temps will be even better.

   

One thing I never noticed before was when you enable the video on each GX2, the blue LED turns on. That's a nice touch and goes well with the existing blue LEDs within the case.


----------



## krazy k

I have some questions about your setup k-y. 
How do you plan on getting 4 cards in a case with 7 expansion slots? 
How do you run both power supplies in parallel? 
Still, why do you remove the covers?


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k-y* 
Due to having kids in the house (2 and 5) with prying hands, I decided to go with the Antec Nine Hundred Two instead of the Skeleton and/or a Lian-Li Motherboard Tray for my 1st multi-GX2 build.

With feedback from the rest of the posse, I went with the MSI K9A2 Platinum, a 7750 BE CPU since it's fairly cheap/cool/low TDP, the PCP&C 750W Quad Silencer, and the Thermaltake VGA PSU to power the 3rd and 4th GX2s. Rounding out the build is a generic HD, 2x1GB sticks, and XP Pro SP3.

Fairly straightforward build. Of course, the SATA ports and USB/PWR/HDD headers were blocked by the GX2s, but taking the covers off actually allowed for some room underneath the cards where a single right angled SATA cable and the header ports were able to fit in the slight amount of headroom under 2 of the GX2s. I'm still kind of miffed that the K9A2 was clearly designed for use with 4 GPUs yet the header and SATA port placement were still directly "in the line of fire" of the PCIe slots.

Haven't added in the 4th GX2 yet, it's sitting in my desktop, and I'll be replacing that with a silent card since I don't game much on my desktop, and it'll be nice to have 4 eVGAs in the same folding rig.

Once everything was installed and patched, I upped shaders to 1674 and let 'er rip. Temps are in the low to mid 80s. I'm not sure if I'm going to push shaders to the max or not since having 4 GX2s in the same case makes me anxious about temps and stability.

Haven't completely sealed the case up yet. The 902 has an exhaust fan in the side panel that is directly above where the GX2s exhaust hot air above them so once I seal it up, hopefully temps will be even better.

   

One thing I never noticed before was when you enable the video on each GX2, the blue LED turns on. That's a nice touch and goes well with the existing blue LEDs within the case.

Awesome


----------



## Hueristic

X2 sweet job!







:me so jealous:


----------



## k-y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazy k*


I have some questions about your setup k-y. 
How do you plan on getting 4 cards in a case with 7 expansion slots?


I didn't. The Antec Nine Hundred Two has *8* expansion slots









Quote:



How do you run both power supplies in parallel?


Check out the Thermaltake 650W VGA PSU. It's installed into the space of 2 5.25" bays and connects to a separate AC input. This was done so I didn't have to rely upon a single very expensive 1200W - 1500W PSU.

Quote:



Still, why do you remove the covers?


In this case, it ended up helping matters due to limited clearance from the bottom of cards to the headers and ports on the motherboard. I'm going by anecdotal evidence from the other senior members of the posse that removing the covers reduce the overall temperatures.

This evening I did move over my GX2 from my desktop (replaced with a fanless so I'm typing in library quiet bliss) into the folding rig so all 4 GX2s are installed, and I sealed up the case with a 120mm fan in the side panel that hopefully will help exhaust the hot air that the GX2s emit out the top. The rig certainly isn't quiet







but that's why it's in the room in the house that is the farthest away from everything that also has 3 separate windows for ventilation. I'll have to figure something else out during the summer, though, as that room also gets the most sun.


----------



## CyberDruid

Updated


----------



## k-y

Found a deal on the Antec Skeleton case so I'll try that for the 2nd set of quads


----------



## DraganUS

nvm


----------



## Valicious

Having prob;em getting GX2 rig up....it won't power up (even if I try the screw driver to power pin method). All the lights flash on for like a second









If I don't have the GX2 in there, I can get it started up the power button on and off a few times fast. (I ripped a power button out of a junk case)


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Having prob;em getting GX2 rig up....it won't power up (even if I try the screw driver to power pin method). All the lights flash on for like a second








If I don't have the GX2 in there, I can get it started up the power button on and off a few times fast. (I ripped a power button out of a junk case)

power supply? is it getting enough power to the motherboard? , try different pcie slots?


----------



## Valicious

So I FINALLY got my GX2 rig up
I ended up reseating the cpu cooler (one last crazy idea before I sent the mobo back)
Turns out my boyfriend forgot to take the clear plastic off the bottom of the cooler......























Man and computers...


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Hey since this is the 9800GX2 club, I thought you guys might be able to help me out by determining what the cause is based on my symptoms. Please read my thread. I'd appreciate any help you guys can give me. http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4939...-fps-help.html


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


So I FINALLY got my GX2 rig up
I ended up reseating the cpu cooler (one last crazy idea before I sent the mobo back)
Turns out my boyfriend forgot to take the clear plastic off the bottom of the cooler......























Man and computers...


Hahahah, thats awesome


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Does anyone have any clue to what the problem could be?


----------



## k-y

Brought online the 2nd rig based on the Antec Skeleton. Pretty ugly









Pics of the "sauna" as I like to call it. Note the open windows next to each rig.


Lights off:
 

Couldn't fit the VGA PSU inside the 5.25" bay because Antec uses these fancy slot rails, might be able to fit it in reverse but will try that later:


Last two pics are the detail of the right edge of the hideous skeleton bumping against the 4th GX2. Will need to get out my hand file or borrow a dremel to make some room. Last pic shows I had to unscrew the frame to alleviate the stress of the squeeze:


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


Brought online the 2nd rig based on the Antec Skeleton. Pretty ugly










So you have 8x GX2's folding now? or just 4 total? either way that's awesome.


----------



## Valicious

Sweet rig there, k-y








You're gonna be comin' up pretty fast behind me with rigs like that(assuming that you're folding







)


----------



## k-y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


So you have 8x GX2's folding now? or just 4 total? either way that's awesome.


Yeah, total of 8 GX2s folding.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


Yeah, total of 8 GX2s folding.


wow nice, so like 80,000 PPD?









I wish I had the extra cash to setup some monster folding rigs like that.


----------



## P?P?!

+1 for k-y , awesome rig dude , finally a good use for the antec skeleton


----------



## TweiTwei

i had one but traded it to mmansueto because i feel he could use it for more good then i could lol


----------



## tofunater

Nice rig k-y!

I thought I'd add a link here for my worklog for my [email protected] muncher. Seeing as we all love our gx-2's.


----------



## Valicious

Chalk me up for another two!
Just bought two evga GX2s for $380 an hour ago


----------



## mortimersnerd

Arggg, I guess I will have to buy more hardware to take that #7 spot....

And I have no credit card either only the money left in paypal, which isn't enough for a new fleet of GX2s


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Looking to sell/trade my GX2, PM me, link to thread here: http://www.overclock.net/sale/495942...e-9800gx2.html.


----------



## k-y

Anyone ever had a GX2 DOA?

The green LEDs at the rear and front of the card come on indicating that power from PCIe and PSU plugs is supplied however my system will not POST. After removing the suspect card, the system POSTs. This is with 3 other GX2s installed.

Luckily, the card is an XFX refurb with a 1 year warranty so I can always send it in. Just have to get this cover back on ...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k-y* 
Anyone ever had a GX2 DOA?

The green LEDs at the rear and front of the card come on indicating that power from PCIe and PSU plugs is supplied however my system will not POST. After removing the suspect card, the system POSTs. This is with 3 other GX2s installed.

Luckily, the card is an XFX refurb with a 1 year warranty so I can always send it in. Just have to get this cover back on ...

The only issue I had with them is a bad core. But that sounds like a dead card. Be warned, when you RMA you will get a GTX260c216 back.


----------



## Mmansueto

Count me in for another 3 cards. Now i just need to get the rigs up. I have 18 cards sitting here collecting dust......


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

It's crazy how many of these cards some people have. So jealous!







18? Just why???


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

set of GX2's on ebay for $202 Atm here


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon* 
set of GX2's on ebay for $202 Atm here

You can safely bet that at the last second it will be twice the price. eBay sharks are crazy like that. LOL


----------



## Greg121986

Yea there are still 8 DAYS left on that auction. They will not be anywhere near $200 when it is over. However, from what I have seen buying two cards at one time from one auction in Ebay is usually pretty cheap compared to buying the cards separate. Also, they are in Canada.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
The only issue I had with them is a bad core. But that sounds like a dead card. Be warned, *when you RMA you will get a GTX260c216 back.*

That kind of sucks...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
It's crazy how many of these cards some people have. So jealous!







18? Just why???

Some people take folding to the extreme for many different reasons, if I had the source of cash to afford 18 of these cards, and the electricity bill that came with them I'd do it as well.

If I had access to that kind of cash though, to afford the above, i'd pick up a few new hobbies as well.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Sorry for posting without reading this 34-pages long thread.
I found a 9800GX2 for 120euros, which is great, but it has no warranty.
There's also this GTX260 216 with a full warranty, but the 9800GX2 is a good 43% faster if I'm doing the math right.

So what do you think, is it worth buying it with no warranty; how many chances do you give it of surviving a good deal of time?


----------



## CyberDruid

Dunno. This is the Folding SubForum so anything and everything about Folding is up for discussion


----------



## k-y

Depends on what you're using the card for.

If you're using it for folding only, then it's a no-brainer, go for the GX2.

If you're using it for gaming only, then go for the GTX260.

If you want to mostly game on it but then fold at night and/or during the day when you're working, then I'd go for the GX2 as it is a fine card for gaming even with today's games and during your non-game time, it will be a beast of a folder, too.

On another note, my ghetto setup that is currently sitting on some anti-static foam and on top of a Lian Li motherboard tray is getting the best temperatures ... mid 50s to the 60s vs the 80s and up for the in-case rigs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Sorry for posting without reading this 34-pages long thread.
I found a 9800GX2 for 120euros, which is great, but it has no warranty.
There's also this GTX260 216 with a full warranty, but the 9800GX2 is a good 43% faster if I'm doing the math right.

So what do you think, is it worth buying it with no warranty; how many chances do you give it of surviving a good deal of time?


----------



## Valicious

Anyone else played with the voltage on their cards? What's a good, safe voltage to put EVGA Voltage Tuner at for the GX2 so I can increase the shader some more?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Anyone else played with the voltage on their cards? What's a good, safe voltage to put EVGA Voltage Tuner at for the GX2 so I can increase the shader some more?

How did u make it to work. I am trying to install at my friends machine so he can raise voltage, but when I try to start it gave me an error about I think that it cant work with a 98gx2


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k-y* 
Depends on what you're using the card for.

If you're using it for folding only, then it's a no-brainer, go for the GX2.

If you're using it for gaming only, then go for the GTX260.

If you want to mostly game on it but then fold at night and/or during the day when you're working, then I'd go for the GX2 as it is a fine card for gaming even with today's games and during your non-game time, it will be a beast of a folder, too.

The card is meant for folding of course; that's why I posted here. It was the lack of warranty I was more worried about.
Anyway, looks like it was sold to someone else.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
How did u make it to work. I am trying to install at my friends machine so he can raise voltage, but when I try to start it gave me an error about I think that it cant work with a 98gx2

This post has a link to the patch you need to download.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
This post has a link to the patch you need to download.

Thank You very much.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Alright CD Please change my number to 3...Had to get 1 more for now...









Thanks


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Alright CD Please change my number to 3...Had to get 1 more for now...









Thanks

Gotta do what a man's gotta do!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Alright CD Please change my number to 3...Had to get 1 more for now...









Thanks

Running away from me are you?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Running away from me are you?









Trying to maintain is all...For some reason this new GX2 the second GPU won't kick in...









In Riva it won't grab the settings so I can't fold with her yet until I figure this out...Starting to annoy me at this point...


----------



## Greg121986

That's not my card is it?







It worked fine for me in Vista with dummy plugs.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
That's not my card is it?







It worked fine for me in Vista with dummy plugs.

I'm running XP32 but I'm pretty sure it's the board...It's very odd I can run any card in either slot and it says the second card has the new drivers and all but when you go into Riva and hit the box for "enable driver-level hardware overclocking" so it will show the defaults, it will not grab them, nor will it let me extend the desktop to the second card...With and W/O a dummy plug...

Tomorrow I will swap boards and see what happens, I'm guessing it will be fine I just don't have time to reinstall win XP right now...

So I'm down ~5k until I can get the second half of the GX2 to act right...hehe


----------



## mortimersnerd

I would bet that the issues are related to drivers...


----------



## Valicious

My GX2 is at 1000mv (according to evga voltage tuner) right now. What the safe max I shouldn't pass? (I know it'll probably get too hot before I get near that, I just feel more comfortable knowing the limits)


----------



## DraganUS

I've read that u shouldnt pass 1.250, but that just guessing. I saw somewhere that u will probably hit temp limit b4 OC limit.


----------



## Valicious

is it okay to adjust the voltage while it's folding? (I know it's fine to adjust the clocks while on lload)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
is it okay to adjust the voltage while it's folding? (I know it's fine to adjust the clocks while on lload)

Do neither while it's folding. Especially the clocks; I'm sure I had read that somewhere.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I adjust clocks while folding and havn't had an issue.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I adjust clocks while folding and havn't had an issue.

I know changing the clocks is okay, but I was asking about the voltage.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
That's not my card is it?







It worked fine for me in Vista with dummy plugs.

Disregard, your card works like a CHAMP !!!!!

All I had to do was go into the Nvidia stuff and disable SLi a couple times and it's working perfect now...


----------



## krazy k

I just dropped in a second GX2 and boinc is only running 3 gpu tasks. I have the nvidia control panel open but I don't see where I can disable SLi on all the cards; just 'do not use' and 'enable quad.' are there some tricks to keeping all 4 gpus active? I have 2 dummy plugs in the second card.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazy k* 
I just dropped in a second GX2 and boinc is only running 3 gpu tasks. I have the nvidia control panel open but I don't see where I can disable SLi on all the cards; just 'do not use' and 'enable quad.' are there some tricks to keeping all 4 gpus active? I have 2 dummy plugs in the second card.

So u are running Vista or Win 7 right?
It should be under Set multi-GPU and PhysX Configuration tab in Nvidia control panel.
I think u should just use do not use.
Also open GPU-z and see at the bottom does it says for Nvidia SLi -Disabled(SLi available).


----------



## Valicious

got both cores on my GX2 up to 1890 shader without a voltage increase







However, I try and increase the voltage in evga voltage tuner, click apply, and it just goes back to 111mw








getting 5538 on a 384 on first core, and 5288 on a 1888 on second core


----------



## K092084

I am still wanting to try the evga voltage tuner but kind of scared to now since a gx2 died.

I might be going down to 1 GX2 instead of 2. Talking to XFX right now about an RMA but have a very bad feeling that I won't be getting a GX2 back.

Val can you give me a link to download the voltage tuner, I can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## krazy k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
So u are running Vista or Win 7 right?
It should be under Set multi-GPU and PhysX Configuration tab in Nvidia control panel.
I think u should just use do not use.
Also open GPU-z and see at the bottom does it says for Nvidia SLi -Disabled(SLi available).

Vista. Set as do not use in Nvidia control panel and GPU-z says SLI disabled.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
I am still wanting to try the evga voltage tuner but kind of scared to now since a gx2 died.

I might be going down to 1 GX2 instead of 2. Talking to XFX right now about an RMA but have a very bad feeling that I won't be getting a GX2 back.

Val can you give me a link to download the voltage tuner, I can't seem to find it anymore.

Guru3d

U can download it there

Patch


----------



## k-y

For the multi-rig farmers out there, how are you keeping track of your rigs' uptime other than physically checking out FAHmon running on the console of each rig and/or using a kvm to switch video? Is there a more automated method I could be using?

One thought was to write a script to have the FAHlog.txt results posted to my cacti web site periodically for both a trending and monitoring point of view so I can catch when they seem to be doing 0 PPD due to a crash and/or weird windows problem.

But if it already exists, then no sense in my re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k-y* 
For the multi-rig farmers out there, how are you keeping track of your rigs' uptime other than physically checking out FAHmon running on the console of each rig and/or using a kvm to switch video? Is there a more automated method I could be using?

One thought was to write a script to have the FAHlog.txt results posted to my cacti web site periodically for both a trending and monitoring point of view so I can catch when they seem to be doing 0 PPD due to a crash and/or weird windows problem.

But if it already exists, then no sense in my re-inventing the wheel.

I just use Fahmon over the network and monitor them off my main rig.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


For the multi-rig farmers out there, how are you keeping track of your rigs' uptime other than physically checking out FAHmon running on the console of each rig and/or using a kvm to switch video? Is there a more automated method I could be using?

One thought was to write a script to have the FAHlog.txt results posted to my cacti web site periodically for both a trending and monitoring point of view so I can catch when they seem to be doing 0 PPD due to a crash and/or weird windows problem.

But if it already exists, then no sense in my re-inventing the wheel.


If I recall correctly I remember Nitteo saying he didn't user FaHmon, he just checked the EOC site and if there was a drop in points he would look at his farm, beside the usual checking everyday. 
I personally check mine a few times a times a day using FaHmon. Some user with big farms have reported having better luck with FaHspy working better for over the network monitoring.


----------



## krazy k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazy k*


Vista. Set as do not use in Nvidia control panel and GPU-z says SLI disabled.


I got it, had to scrounge up another dummy plug. I enabled quad SLI, then made sure I had all 4 cards connected to either a dummy plug or a monitor. Then I disabled quad SLI and under 'set up multiple displays' on the Nvidia control panel I made sure that 1, 3, 4, and 6 were enabled. Loaded BOINC and, viola, 8 tasks running.


----------



## Valicious

any ideas why evga volt tuner isnt recognizing my card?


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I am still wanting to try the evga voltage tuner but kind of scared to now since a gx2 died.

I might be going down to 1 GX2 instead of 2. Talking to XFX right now about an RMA but have a very bad feeling that I won't be getting a GX2 back.

Val can you give me a link to download the voltage tuner, I can't seem to find it anymore.


Hey man, i just RMA'ed a GX2 with XFX and got a BNIB one back in return.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


If I recall correctly I remember Nitteo saying he didn't user FaHmon, he just checked the EOC site and if there was a drop in points he would look at his farm, beside the usual checking everyday. 
I personally check mine a few times a times a day using FaHmon. Some user with big farms have reported having better luck with FaHspy working better for over the network monitoring.


i just share the Appdata/[email protected] folder on my other rigs and connect to them from the main rig. I have all my rigs on my network and I can check Fahmon from one rig fora ll connected PC's.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mmansueto*


Hey man, i just RMA'ed a GX2 with XFX and got a BNIB one back in return.


Ah well this gives me hope. If I get one back I might actually get to keep it since my electric bill didn't really go up, gotta figure out what I did to compensate for the power used for my computer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mmansueto*


i just share the Appdata/[email protected] folder on my other rigs and connect to them from the main rig. I have all my rigs on my network and I can check Fahmon from one rig fora ll connected PC's.


I don't even share the folders, I just type in the name of the computer with\\c$\\ after it and navigate to the folder. 
I have a problem that I have 2 cards at work folding but I have LogMeIn's Hamachi virtual VPN installed on the computers. I can make a new network and let the computers join and then access the files on the computer over the internet. Pretty handy I might say.
https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/vpn.asp


----------



## Tandem_Riders

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=230338614791

Why would someone bid $294 on ebay for a used GX2? I mean there is still a bunch of New/Refurb KOs going for $249 shipped.

I wish EVGA would post up some more of those $199 refurb/b-stock GX2s again, I went for 7 when I saw the deal, but by then they only had 3.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

http://www.epartsandmore.com/product...roducts_id=557

Ran across this, I think they have several on ebay for $249 shipped. I have bids sitting on some other GX2s on ebay currently or I would grab 3 of these.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


any ideas why evga volt tuner isnt recognizing my card?


Let me guess, when u change voltage and hit apply sliders automatically go back to default, right?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Let me guess, when u change voltage and hit apply sliders automatically go back to default, right?


Yup, exactly. Any ideas?


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Yup, exactly. Any ideas?


Worst case, you could always just do it with Rivatuner. It works perfectly on my 9800GX2. Though it is a little bit more complicated than just dragging a slider and hitting apply.

Guide can be found here: (scroll down for multi-gpu instructions)
http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=4427


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Can anyone post their Crysis Warhead results for all Enthusiast DX10? And what driver they are using?

I am having trouble getting the appropriate driver to work well with this card in Crysis Warhead. Crysis works well for me but Crysis Warhead lags a lot.


----------



## Valicious

*pushes the power button*

crap...my GX2s are all at 1836 strap...but 3 cores failed in like 15 minutes (NANs and guarded runs)

temps are fine too, all high-70s to low-80s


----------



## krazy k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


Brought online the 2nd rig based on the Antec Skeleton. Pretty ugly










Any problems with the airflow? That 250mm is blowing down and all 4 gx2s blowing up against it.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazy k*


Any problems with the airflow? That 250mm is blowing down and all 4 gx2s blowing up against it.


Thats the problem.


----------



## k-y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mmansueto*


Hey man, i just RMA'ed a GX2 with XFX and got a BNIB one back in return.


Was it a retail XFX w/ the lifetime warranty or a refurb?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mmansueto*


i just share the Appdata/[email protected] folder on my other rigs and connect to them from the main rig. I have all my rigs on my network and I can check Fahmon from one rig fora ll connected PC's.


Yeah, I ended up figuring out what was wrong with my SMB shares and am running fahmon on all my shared folding directories from downstairs. Just need a way to monitor this while I'm out, though.

BTW, if I'm not using my CPU for folding, is there a point to having greater than a dual core CPU driving the mobo? I did notice that while using VNC, my 7750s were @ 50% utilization which made it a huge pain to work on (could have been the LAN, though, as I only get 50Mb/s upstairs). Would the system be more responsive if I had quad core running or no point since it would produce more heat.


----------



## k-y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazy k*


Any problems with the airflow? That 250mm is blowing down and all 4 gx2s blowing up against it.


Unless I'm totally on crack from all the heat in the "sauna", the 250mm fan is blowing up as an exhaust fan.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


Was it a retail XFX w/ the lifetime warranty or a refurb?


retail, with warranty. it was purchased second hand from a user here on OCN.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k-y* 
Unless I'm totally on crack from all the heat in the "sauna", the 250mm fan is blowing up as an exhaust fan.

It should do that, but, hmm ...


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k-y* 
Was it a retail XFX w/ the lifetime warranty or a refurb?

Yeah, I ended up figuring out what was wrong with my SMB shares and am running fahmon on all my shared folding directories from downstairs. Just need a way to monitor this while I'm out, though.

BTW, if I'm not using my CPU for folding, is there a point to having greater than a dual core CPU driving the mobo? I did notice that while using VNC, my 7750s were @ 50% utilization which made it a huge pain to work on (could have been the LAN, though, as I only get 50Mb/s upstairs). Would the system be more responsive if I had quad core running or no point since it would produce more heat.

If you are just GPU folding any of the low end dual cores are fine. I have one DFI board with 2 8800GTs folding with a single core AMD SanDiego 939 CPU and it runs fine. Lags a bit if you do much else while folding. Zotec 88s and this may be the most solid system that I have running, I can't even remember ever having an EUE on that machine.


----------



## k-y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
It should do that, but, hmm ...

I should clarify something here.

I did intentionally reverse the orientation of the 250mm fan to point upwards as an exhaust. As krazy k points out, the stock orientation of the Super Big Boy fan is downwards as an intake fan.


----------



## Ladiesman101

CAN I HAVE JUST !> I pay u 199 for 1 of them


----------



## k-y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ladiesman101* 
CAN I HAVE JUST !> I pay u 199 for 1 of them

There are a bunch in the For Sale section selling for $200 shipped


----------



## CyberDruid

See how easy that was? Sometimes you just need a little *k-y*


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


See how easy that was? Sometimes you just need a little *k-y*


lol, dork.

Put me on the tally for 1!
(soon to be 3 hopefully!







)


----------



## tofunater

*sigh*, got my loops set up so I could test out my new hardware and my gx2's are having problems again.

-1st card
*8pin power connector does not light up
*bottom led indicator on backplate does not light up

-2nd card
*bottom led indicator does not light up.

Any ideas as to what is going on with these things?


----------



## wastedtime

I intended on posting this a while back, a little late bbut here it goes.
My folding activities


----------



## DraganUS

Remove Cover from both GPU's wastedtime, u will get some drop in temps


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
*sigh*, got my loops set up so I could test out my new hardware and my gx2's are having problems again.

-1st card
*8pin power connector does not light up
*bottom led indicator on backplate does not light up

-2nd card
*bottom led indicator does not light up.

Any ideas as to what is going on with these things?

Psu problem maybe. You may have the ribbon cables backwards.
The only things I can think of. Only other thing is the maybe the card went bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
I intended on posting this a while back, a little late bbut here it goes.
My folding activities





































Nice, I have a EVGA and XFX card as well. Like said though, remove the covers and you get better temps.


----------



## Valicious

This is weird...the first core on my BFG GX2 was working great, but now it keeps EUEing instantly after I start up [email protected] I tried deleting the cores and work files and etc, I even lowered the core by several straps, still no luck.
The second core is still chugging away though.


----------



## Greg121986

Are you SURE SLI is disabled? I've restarted before and had SLI enabled when it was disabled prior. And is the desktop extended?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
Are you SURE SLI is disabled? I've restarted before and had SLI enabled when it was disabled prior. And is the desktop extended?

Yes I'm sure, I never restarted between the time it worked and didn't work either.


----------



## Greg121986

I dunno. This is the reason I am getting rid of my GX2s and my dedicated rig.







Constant headaches.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


This is weird...the first core on my BFG GX2 was working great, but now it keeps EUEing instantly after I start up [email protected] I tried deleting the cores and work files and etc, I even lowered the core by several straps, still no luck.
The second core is still chugging away though.


Maybe try to downclock it as much as possible and see what happens. 
I had an 8800gt that was running fine and then it would get EUE on every WU. I downclocked the card has low as evga precision would let me and then slowly increased the clocks and ran ati tool stress test on it. Turns out the memory had gone bad. Had to RMA the card.


----------



## CyberDruid

Just a little tip from a guy that's been dealing with the same crap you guys are dealing with now.

Don't OC..just let em run stock. The small gain from OCing is not going to make up for the downtime and lost WUs. A solid card that can run for a week without an EUE or losing work is going to net you bigger points than a troublesome card that's on the brink of crashing from high clocks.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Just a little tip from a guy that's been dealing with the same crap you guys are dealing with now.

Don't OC..just let em run stock. The small gain from OCing is not going to make up for the downtime and lost WUs. A solid card that can run for a week without an EUE or losing work is going to net you bigger points than a troublesome card that's on the brink of crashing from high clocks.

AMEN to what he said.


----------



## slickwilly

Nice work all, I will continue to fold on my GTX285 PPD depends on what WU I get but avg. around 7500. CD I quoted part of one of your earlier posts.
I found it interesting.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Come on GX2 Posse, get chimpin!
http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/...0&sec=0&p0=224


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm lost


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I'm lost










bout what?


----------



## CyberDruid

I just googled Chimpin. Now that we have a Google search engine searching actually produces useful results. Yay.
So I found Knitelife's and MegaOptions's threads on it.

Got it.


----------



## Livinstrong

For people that are looking to join the club, or just want more 9800GX2's, there are a couple on eBay... http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post6165746


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Can someone with a 9800GX2 do me a huge favor and post a screenshot of benchmark results for "Crysis Warhead", DX10, all settings "Enthusiast", at least 1680x1050 res?

Like this one done with hd4850x2:










Thanks in advance.


----------



## k-y

D'OH! RMAed a refurb XFX 9800GX2 and got a GTX280 in return! They didn't even tell me they were sending it


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k-y*


D'OH! RMAed a refurb XFX 9800GX2 and got a GTX280 in return! They didn't even tell me they were sending it










Same thing happened to me. RMAed a refurb. xfx gx2 and get a gtx280 in return. Its a good card, just not as good at folding. Not to mention that now I have an exra that is not being used.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Added 3 more GX2's to my garden, on one of Nitteo's ex-KA92s MBs. They are singing that ultra kaze song.

Total folding now:
7 - GX2s
1 - GTX280
1 - GTX275
3 - 9800 GTX+
2 - 8800GT
7 - 9800 GT
1 - 4870
1 - 9600 GSO 96
1 - 8800 GTS 320

In 10 machines folding.
7 run XP, 1 runs VISTA and 2 run W7.

Will soon add 1 more GX2 and I can run one more GTX280 along side of the other 280. Future plans are to swap 4 - 9800 GTs out for 4 GX2s. And that is far as I want to plan.

But it seems that when I go down the list and even come up with a conservative ppd total I should be somewhere close to 150K ppd. I have checked and double checked the config files and they all point to Tandem_Riders. FAH and FAHSPY all show correct user name as well. The cards all run stock clocks except the 9800GTS+, they were balking on the 353 point wus and I had to go down about 3 straps on the shaders, the factory oc was 1836 on those cards.

My sig PC now is running the 275 and it folds round the clock other than two or three hours of rfactor and surfing per day, the PC with the 4870 is my edit station but usually I leave the gpu folding while I work, it does not slow it down or cause too many 2d studders. Everything else folds round the clock.

I will watch the points for a few days I just added the 3 GX2s yesterday, so that will make a difference.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


Can someone with a 9800GX2 do me a huge favor and post a screenshot of benchmark results for "Crysis Warhead", DX10, all settings "Enthusiast", at least 1680x1050 res?


Please...


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Nice work all, I will continue to fold on my GTX285 PPD depends on what WU I get but avg. around 7500. CD I quoted part of one of your earlier posts.
I found it interesting.










that's bull. I'm running 8k on my 260 core 216. Most 285's break 10k


----------



## CyberDruid

Updated list. Promoting Tandem and Demoting Cyber...


----------



## Mmansueto

remove 5 from my total. I am slowing getting everything transferred over to 295's.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
If anyone has a 9800GX2 can you please run a Crysis Warhead test for me and see what FPS you get:

*Any resolution (Preferably 1280x1024, 1600x1200, or 1680x1050)
DirectX10
All "Enthusiast" settings*

Thank you in advance.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Hueristic

Hi guys, just an idea.

Since the Gx2's are so hard to find and they seem to be accumulating in the folding scene only I would recommend that an open petition be sent to the manufacturers to increase or change the warranty from the only 2 owners to a set time limit.

Many people want to use them for [email protected] but are turned away by having the warranty non transferable which also lowers their value as well as resulting in people making new systems with lower ppd card.

I could point out threads in need be, but I think you all know this already.

I think the [email protected] community is large enough to flex it's muscles and I'd bet we could get this done.









Especiazlly since Evga is supporting [email protected] now.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Hi guys, just an idea.

Since the Gx2's are so hard to find and they seem to be accumulating in the folding scene only I would recommend that an open petition be sent to the manufacturers to increase or change the warranty from the only 2 owners to a set time limit.

Many people want to use them for [email protected] but are turned away by having the warranty non transferable which also lowers their value as well as resulting in people making new systems with lower ppd card.

I could point out threads in need be, but I think you all know this already.

I think the [email protected] community is large enough to flex it's muscles and I'd bet we could get this done.









*Especiazlly since Evga is supporting [email protected] now*.


good point


----------



## aznchowboy650

Does anyone have a 9800 gx2 that they don't want that I could get my hands on? Not too expensive though since I have to put myself through college and tuition is going to increase another 9.4% next year ):. This card will be for pure folding base for the good cause.


----------



## PGT96AJT

I have a 9800GX2 and I also had an 8800GT sitting around with a modded 1x riser. I though I'd throw it in my rig to see if it would effect my PPD. So far it hasn't seemed to effect the PPD on my GX2 but the 8800GT itself is only getting 3-4K PPD, which isn't terrible and a lot better then getting nothing.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
I have a 9800GX2 and I also had an 8800GT sitting around with a modded 1x riser. I though I'd throw it in my rig to see if it would effect my PPD. So far it hasn't seemed to effect the PPD on my GX2 but the 8800GT itself is only getting 3-4K PPD, which isn't terrible and a lot better then getting nothing.

My 9800gt has dropped to 3-4k since the 511's and my gs's are like 2.5-3k


----------



## k-y

Yeah, what's with the recent rash of 511s and lower PPDs across the board?


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have 511s on all my gpus right now. WTH?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I have 511s on all my gpus right now. WTH?

Global 511 storm for the past 24 hours.


----------



## k-y

Welp, got the power bill that corresponds the following 4 weeks of production:









And needless to say, the power consumption was significant. In fact, I had a total of 3,000kwh consumed and beyond the initial 600kwh that the power company allocates for "normal" usage and charges 8.47 cents per kwh, the rate goes up to 10.25 cents per kwh.

Last year, I consumed 800kwh so the delta of 2200kwh can be safely assumed to be from folding which is about $225. If I give up golfing/drinking/going-out, then that would take care of the premium, but then it wouldn't be as fun









So, the question is, how can I get creative about getting cheaper power?

I heard that AtlasFolding is charged commercial rates so what would it take to get a commercial power feed into my home office space?

Another option is trying to run my rigs at work, but I'm not too keen on asking about that.

I'm also looking into commercial co-location since they would be charging me commercial rates and it would get the rigs outta the house.


----------



## k-y

Commercial co-location is way over budget. I was quoted $1050/month for a half rack to house the 4 4U-equivalent tower servers w/ cooling and 33A worth of power.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yow.

It would be cheaper to go Nuclear with one of the Hyperion backyard generators.

http://www.hyperionpowergeneration.com/


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Yow.

It would be cheaper to go Nuclear with one of the Hyperion backyard generators.

http://www.hyperionpowergeneration.com/

Looks great.
I might be interested if they bundle military grade plutonium with that thing.


----------



## Valicious

Since I know there's a lot of great folders in here, I thought I'd post some obligatory fold-a-thon propaganda in hopes to get some GX2s signed up







*nudges CD*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*

Don't forget to sign up for the fold-a-thon this Tuesday, there's a bunch of really cool prizes (including CASH) that you can win just by folding during the event.
Main OCN Fold-A-Thon page
Sign up thread
We've had a great response to the fold-a-thon with lots of users signing up so far. I'm keeping an updated calculation on the sign up thread, but here's what it'ds at right now.

Folders so far: 114
Avg ppd/folder needed to reach 15mil: 65,789

Let's try and reach 150 folders by "go" time! You'll still be contributing even if you're not signed up, but doing so gives you a chance at some pretty awesome prizes.

I know there are a lot more of you out there, don't force me to start making house calls!



So what do you have to lose, 10 seconds of free time? Those cash prizes ($60, $40, and $25) would go towards another GX2, or power bill, pretty nicely.


----------



## 404 - File not found

hey quick question for you guys, is a Celeron 440 (2ghz) enough for feeding 2 9800gx2 + a 9800gtx? or a Celeron e1200 (2x1.8ghz)? What would be the cheapest way to go?


----------



## CyberDruid

I don't think it would take much processor power for GPU Folding. Either way is fine I guess.


----------



## tofunater

Hey CD, I know you lc'ed your gx2's, Have you oc'ed them and if so what kind of results did you get?
My current results are
core: 600-> 825
shaders: 1500-> 2062
memory: 1000-> 1150


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Hey CD, I know you lc'ed your gx2's, Have you oc'ed them and if so what kind of results did you get?
My current results are
core: 600-> 825
shaders: 1500-> 2062
memory: 1000-> 1150



















































:ch eers:


----------



## tofunater

Thanks Heuristic...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofunater*


Thanks H*UE*ristic...


----------



## CyberDruid

Actually I need to change the spec of the rig. I have one LCed 9800GX2 and I just let it do it's thing...no OC. It's been a super reliable Folding card...just chugging away. Plus I just put the X3320 into the Family HTPC and sold the QX9650...so now the BenchMaster is without processor...









The 9800GX2 is destined to go in my Son's i7 rig when I get that i7 under water...for now it's dead in the water...


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 






























I am an idiot, my most sincere apologies Hueristic









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Actually I need to change the spec of the rig. I have one LCed 9800GX2 and I just let it do it's thing...no OC. It's been a super reliable Folding card...just chugging away. Plus I just put the X3320 into the Family HTPC and sold the QX9650...so now the BenchMaster is without processor...









The 9800GX2 is destined to go in my Son's i7 rig when I get that i7 under water...for now it's dead in the water...

If you use the evga voltage tuner on it, you will be amazed at how much power is hidden inside these cards. I'm debating a hard volt mod to really see what this thing is capable of.


----------



## CyberDruid

Well somebody can buy it and find out (link in sig)


----------



## k-y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
If you use the evga voltage tuner on it, you will be amazed at how much power is hidden inside these cards. I'm debating a hard volt mod to really see what this thing is capable of.

What kind of temperature spike will overvolting a GX2 have? My GX2s already spike up to the mid to high 90s every now and then depending on the WU. I'd fear overvolting


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k-y* 
What kind of temperature spike will overvolting a GX2 have? My GX2s already spike up to the mid to high 90s every now and then depending on the WU. I'd fear overvolting









I would never dream of doing it on air cooling, that would be foolish. I have mine underwater and it was loading in the high 20's at stock clocks


----------



## mrwesth

Add 2 more to my tally for a total of 3...









Been working on it since the CC, with distractions, and finally finished!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
Add 2 more to my tally for a total of 3...









Been working on it since the CC, with distractions, and finally finished!

Nice, I like the stealth look!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
Add 2 more to my tally for a total of 3...











That looks great...









Put me at 3 as well...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
Add 2 more to my tally for a total of 3...









Been working on it since the CC, with distractions, and finally finished!












































:d rink:



































: drunken:


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
Nice, I like the stealth look!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
That looks great...









Put me at 3 as well...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 










































:d rink:



































: drunken:








































































Thanks fellas









Sucks that it was down and out not folding for over a week. Oh well, full throttle once I finish moving!


----------



## CyberDruid

Rig looks very sexah

Updated


----------



## Tandem_Riders

9 GX2s folding now with one more in transit shipping now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
9 GX2s folding now with one more in transit shipping now.





































:chee rs:
















Hi guys, What is the maximum amount of GX2's you can stuff on a board? Is it OS limited? What is the Board of choice for max population? And what are the power requirements of such a rig?


----------



## CyberDruid

updates










































: p


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 



































:chee rs:
















Hi guys, What is the maximum amount of GX2's you can stuff on a board? Is it OS limited? What is the Board of choice for max population? And what are the power requirements of such a rig?

Seems like most everyone that is running several GX2s uses:

4X GX2s = 8 GPU cores

MSI K9A2 Platinum http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130136

Minimal RAM and entry level Dual-Core CPU

I use PC Power & Cooling 750 with Toughpower VGA 650W http://www.thermaltakestore.com/toug...d-6500158.html

XP and no dummy plugs needed. I have one 4X rig with XP and one is running Win7.

I run caseless and I still have the covers on my GX2s and run hoods that I have built that cover the exhaust side of all 4 of the cards and air is pulled through with 2X Ultra Kazes. My temps run through the 60s (C), about 68c on 511s.

Power draw I think is around 1K from the wall for the system. Never really checked it to be for sure.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Look for the thread with Nitelife's 'Milking Machine'.

6X PCIe board with 6X 295's. I think there were issues, not sure if it was the finicky 295s or what though.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
Seems like most everyone that is running several GX2s uses:

4X GX2s = 8 GPU cores

MSI K9A2 Platinum http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130136

Minimal RAM and entry level Dual-Core CPU

I use PC Power & Cooling 750 with Toughpower VGA 650W http://www.thermaltakestore.com/toug...d-6500158.html

XP and no dummy plugs needed. I have one 4X rig with XP and one is running Win7.

I run caseless and I still have the covers on my GX2s and run hoods that I have built that cover the exhaust side of all 4 of the cards and air is pulled through with 2X Ultra Kazes. My temps run through the 60s (C), about 68c on 511s.

Power draw I think is around 1K from the wall for the system. Never really checked it to be for sure.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
Look for the thread with Nitelife's 'Milking Machine'.

6X PCIe board with 6X 295's. I think there were issues, not sure if it was the finicky 295s or what though.

THX man, Been thinking about the future and This is the info I need.

I've been following Milkmen but it seems there are issues with the Mobo (or Os?) seeing the gpu's.

I'm sitting in the bleachers with you guys that can afford all the gx2's (not to mention all the other incidentals!) To Iron out the details. I just don't have the resources to get the hardware to try it. I will get the platform needed when ready and slowly add the gx2's(unless something better comes along in the meantime).


----------



## k-y

[duped]


----------



## k-y

If you do want to go with a reasonably priced case that can accomodate 8 double-wide cards, then I've found 2 options and they're both from Antec:

* Antec Nine Hundred Two
- tons of ventilation options include a 200mm Big Boy exhaust on the top and a side exhaust fan that's perfect for exhausting the hot air from coverless GX2s
- the rubber grommetted holes in the back of the case designed for routing liquid cooling tubing is perfect for routing the extra power cable for the Tt VGA ToughPower supplementary PSU
* Antec Skeleton
- Super Big Boy 250mm fan that blows downwards, can be reversed to exhaust up
- expansion slots use this plastic retention bar that I'm not a huge fan of
- had to file down the right-most edge of the ABS case design in order for the 4th GX2 to fit properly

There's 2 other cases I have yet to try, not even sure they are readily available:

* Ultra m998
* Akasa Mirage 62

I have both motherboard tray and case style rigs in my farm ... and the motherboard tray style rigs might actually run cooler, but I haven't really had the chance to graph out the temperatures yet, it might be interesting to compare.


----------



## MAD_J

I have a 9800gx2 thats just been sitting on my desk for a few weeks due to PSU problems my new kilowatt psu should arrive this friday!


----------



## Mmansueto

I am down to 5 now. I sold off 10 of them so far. I will keep these though.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mmansueto* 
I am down to 5 now. I sold off 10 of them so far. I will keep these though.

OK, I've seen alot of you heavy farmers selling them, what's up with that? Is there a new PPD equation you guys are privey too?


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Someone send me the memo if there is.....

295's, but the cost is still too high.

I guess once the 300 series cards come out it would be reasonable to assume they will produce higher ppd, but looking at the specs, one would assume ATIs would out produce nvidias as well. So until they are out in the wild and running who really knows what they will do. Plus the GX2s are at a good price point because it is a fairly old product by GPU standards. I mean what were GX2s new? Close to $600? Now they are selling for less than $200 on ebay.

So I guess 295's will get to that point one day and they will be the ppd/price best option for multi gpu setups.

Once the 300 series comes out they are going to be expensive and the current crop of cards will drop in price.


----------



## CyberDruid

I think it's more like the reality of how much juice it takes to run that kind of Horsepower that's making the Farmers sell off some of their herd.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Someone send me the memo if there is.....

295's, but the cost is still too high.

I guess once the 300 series cards come out it would be reasonable to assume they will produce higher ppd, but looking at the specs, one would assume ATIs would out produce nvidias as well. So until they are out in the wild and running who really knows what they will do. Plus the GX2s are at a good price point because it is a fairly old product by GPU standards. I mean what were GX2s new? Close to $600? Now they are selling for less than $200 on ebay.

So I guess 295's will get to that point one day and they will be the ppd/price best option for multi gpu setups.

Once the 300 series comes out they are going to be expensive and the current crop of cards will drop in price.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I think it's more like the reality of how much juice it takes to run that kind of Horsepower that's making the Farmers sell off some of their herd.













































:thin king:


----------



## Megas3300

Add another GX2 last week, chalk that up CD


----------



## Megas3300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwesth*


Add 2 more to my tally for a total of 3...









Been working on it since the CC, with distractions, and finally finished!


sorry for the double post, but I have to ask:

It appears you use your folding farm as some kind of server as well, what OS/ board do you use?


----------



## cuy50

I can join pleez?


----------



## CyberDruid

I thought you already were in the ranks.

I'll add you.


----------



## PUNK rock

Here's the case off of mine







It was too busy folding to show up for a picture.


----------



## jarble

put me down for one


----------



## Rolandooo

Well take me off the list







I sold mine to jarble... Enjoy it man


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


Well take me off the list







I sold mine to jarble... Enjoy it man










will do

glad to get one of the many that are leaving the club back in


----------



## hoth17

I just got my first one in the mail today, and I have two more on the way.









though money just got short of off the last few days, so the folding will have to wait till next month.


----------



## 6a3apoB

All regard, want to present its small farm







4-th 9800gx2 600\\1730\\2000mhz 24\\7
Team *TSC! Russia* nick *Saint_Petersburg*


----------



## Hueristic

6a3apoB, VERY NICE! [Borat Voice]

Hey guys I'm a temp member while I'm repairing Menthol Mooses!









These things are a PITA!


----------



## 6a3apoB

Ventilator 220V on 5m3 at minute, hot air on street, block stand on balcony


----------



## woody86

You can mark me down for two









I have a third on the way very shortly (next couple weeks), and then the fourth one to finish off this rig hopefully within a month. Then I'm on to rig #2


----------



## CyberDruid

You are added. Thanks for the effort!


----------



## Hueristic

HEY guys, can anyone that has cards that only one gpu works pm me.

working on one right now and I'm wondering if the same part is failing on these.

I may start a thread on it but have no time right now.

Also haven't seen it anywhere here (may have missed it) But just so you guys know the ribbon cables have to be connected the correct way. they are not straight pass through.


----------



## hoth17

I just got added, and i need to be taken off

I'm selling my 9800gx2's because i'm broke

at least i was able to be a member for a day

I will continue to fold but it will have to wait


----------



## retrogamer1990

alas im selling mine too







although ill get some better folders later on of course


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

Who wants to donate me a 9800GX2, they are $600 in Australia... i can get a GTX295 for about the same price...









this is what led me to get GTX260+ for Folding ($260ish, now around $230ish)
thinking i will get a GTX275 next ($290ish)
I think Australians should get bonus PPD for the extra price of hardware!


----------



## woody86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO* 
Who wants to donate me a 9800GX2, they are $600 in Australia... i can get a GTX295 for about the same price...









this is what led me to get GTX260+ for Folding ($260ish, now around $230ish)
thinking i will get a GTX275 next ($290ish)
I think Australians should get bonus PPD for the extra price of hardware!

Heh, if you find anyone who's willing to donate some 9800GX2's let me know! I have a case/PSU rearing to go for some more cards


----------



## wannabe_OC

Add 1 more please Mr. Druid...









Puts me at 4...Thanks bud...


----------



## tofunater

Gotta take me off the list, I've sold mine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


HEY guys, can anyone that has cards that only one gpu works pm me.

working on one right now and I'm wondering if the same part is failing on these.

I may start a thread on it but have no time right now.

Also haven't seen it anywhere here (may have missed it) But just so you guys know the ribbon cables have to be connected the correct way. they are not straight pass through.


Hoth17 has my broken one. And he is gonna hold on to it, drop him a pm.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Gotta take me off the list, I've sold mine.

Hoth17 has my broken one. And he is gonna hold on to it, drop him a pm.









Thx


----------



## wannabe_OC

I got my other 2 yesterday and installed this morning...









So please Mr. CD put me up to 6 GX2s...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I got my other 2 yesterday and installed this morning...









So please Mr. CD put me up to 6 GX2s...








































BTW on MentholMoose's Card I have not been having any luck. It seems the laser thermometer I bought is not calibrated correctly so I don't think I got the reflow temp high enough. Man these cards are a pita to rip apart.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I got my other 2 yesterday and installed this morning...









So please Mr. CD put me up to 6 GX2s...









nice man very nice


----------



## MAD_J

Just got a total of 3 GX2s, 1 in my machine now and 2 in the mail almost here I cant wait!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAD_J* 
Just got a total of 3 GX2s, 1 in my machine now and 2 in the mail almost here I cant wait!

























Funny timing on bumping this thread, I just tried a reflow again a few hours ago. If it doesn't work this time I'm stumped. I haven't found any bad components so If it's not a cold solder joint I'm stumped.


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

I will soon be in the Loop (refer to signature)









and god... in AU 9800GX2s are still $500AUD($450USD) Minimum, XFX are $780AU($700USD)!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO* 
I will soon be in the Loop (refer to signature)









and god... in AU 9800GX2s are still $500AUD($450USD) Minimum, XFX are $780AU($700USD)!























Why don't you have another member by them and ship them for you?


----------



## zelix

Me wants a 9800gx2 for folding, where can i get any????


----------



## KarmaKiller

Ebay has them often. Or second hand from the forum. Good luck finding any that are under warranty though, those are very highly sought after.









And I've also never joined the club here, but I have 2 GX2's here. One folding 24/7, one on part time gaming/folding duty.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
Me wants a 9800gx2 for folding, where can i get any????

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch...iteria=AA74462


----------



## Valicious

chalk me up for two more


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
chalk me up for two more









While you're at it drop me back down to 4...









EDIT:

Val clean out your PM box, got a PM that needs to get to you...


----------



## CyberDruid

Done


----------



## Quantum Man

Hey guys I'm accumulating the parts for a 9800 GX2 folding rig, will definitely have 2, probably 3 total. Will a 1000W PSU do the job for 3 GX2's or should I get a smaller main PSU and then that Toughpower VGA 650W to supplement?


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Hey guys I'm accumulating the parts for a 9800 GX2 folding rig, will definitely have 2, probably 3 total. Will a 1000W PSU do the job for 3 GX2's or should I get a smaller main PSU and then that Toughpower VGA 650W to supplement?

Personally I couldn't get my Corsair HX1000W to power 3 GX2s and the rest of my machine, some say you can do it but in my experience it didn't work. On paper it should work though.


----------



## PUNK rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Hey guys I'm accumulating the parts for a 9800 GX2 folding rig, will definitely have 2, probably 3 total. Will a 1000W PSU do the job for 3 GX2's or should I get a smaller main PSU and then that Toughpower VGA 650W to supplement?


I think 1000W would be enough for 3, definitely for 2. I am running 2 on a 750W PSU.

Speaking of which, you can bump me up to 2.


----------



## Valicious

I would suggest running wit 2 750w psus. You can get a 750w refurbed coolermaster with a 5yr warrenty from their store for $55. (Id give you the link but Im on.my phone. Just google refurb coolermaster750w)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Hey guys I'm accumulating the parts for a 9800 GX2 folding rig, will definitely have 2, probably 3 total. Will a 1000W PSU do the job for 3 GX2's or should I get a smaller main PSU and then that Toughpower VGA 650W to supplement?


----------



## Valicious

Chalk me up for another onee! (that makes six now)

Managed to grab one for $120 shipped from a fellow member here


----------



## Quantum Man

That's a really good price. I guess I have to be more studious in my searching.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


That's a really good price. I guess I have to be more studious in my searching.










He actually contacted me


----------



## Quantum Man

aw man, you've got it made! I'm looking for a 4th one currently, let me know of any you come across.


----------



## Quantum Man

I found another one on eBay and got to use my 8% off coupon. I'll take a picture of all 4 when they get here and then I can officially be added to the list.


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

GX2s are shmexy


























i really need to get a HX instead of a TX Corsair PSU


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO* 
GX2s are shmexy


























i really need to get a HX instead of a TX Corsair PSU









Thanks for the pics. How many GX2 shall I put you down for


----------



## Valicious

I sold off a GX2 because I didn't have enough slots until I got my rig up, and the cpu I had got I thought had been lost in the mail. The cpu got here the day AFTER I sold it.








I just bought a BFG GX2 yesterday, so there's no change in my total. I'm still looking for more though


----------



## CyberDruid

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Quantum Man

I finally took a picture of my five 9800 GX2's. Not all hooked up but here they are. Add me to the list please.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I sold off a GX2 because I didn't have enough slots until I got my rig up, and the cpu I had got I thought had been lost in the mail. The cpu got here the day AFTER I sold it.








I just bought a BFG GX2 yesterday, so there's no change in my total. I'm still looking for more though









Lol, that reminds me of when I just recently bought 2 sticks of ram and thought I fried one so I bought 2 more, then it turns out I didn't fry the stick but I fried the mobo so now I have 8gigs of ram a fried k9a2 plat and a new mobo. >_<


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


I finally took a picture of my five 9800 GX2's. Not all hooked up but here they are. Add me to the list please.



















Why not have four GX2's connected?


----------



## Quantum Man

A 4th doesn't fit due to the vertical support bar.


----------



## Freelancer852

Ah I see now. If it were me I'd just remove that side of the support bar, the one side plus the horizontal part should be enough to keep the cards lined up decently.

I'd love to get my hands on four EVGA 9800GX2's for a farm like this...

*Edit -* If I could afford this, I'd replicate some of the AtlasFolding setup:


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 

I'd love to get my hands on four EVGA 9800GX2's for a farm like this...

Id love to get my hand one 4 of any brand 9800gx2.


----------



## Freelancer852

I'd freak out having mismatched brand cards, it would bug me to no end. And I'm a stickler for EVGA so.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


I'd freak out having mismatched brand cards, it would bug me to no end. And I'm a stickler for EVGA so.


Just take the covers off, they all look the same that way.


----------



## CyberDruid

And run a lot cooler on air too.


----------



## jarble

chalk me up for 1 more


----------



## brooksy

Hi I am a recent convert to folding on a 9800gx2. I wonder if any one here can help?
Mr postman deliverd a 9800gx2 I bought over the internet yesterday I plugged it in to a old amd semprom mother board that had been folding nicely with a 8800gtx. Plugged it it and nothing tried other output nothing. reboot nothing.
OK I thought try in other computer, problem no 8pin pcie socket on psu. Answer swap psu. swapped psu removed two gts 250 and 9800gx2 works,. Put GTS 250 into old sempron got a warning insuficent power will reduce performance. so are 9800gx2 s not compatable with older motherboards?
thanks Mike


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooksy* 
Hi I am a recent convert to folding on a 9800gx2. I wonder if any one here can help?
Mr postman deliverd a 9800gx2 I bought over the internet yesterday I plugged it in to a old amd semprom mother board that had been folding nicely with a 8800gtx. Plugged it it and nothing tried other output nothing. reboot nothing.
OK I thought try in other computer, problem no 8pin pcie socket on psu. Answer swap psu. swapped psu removed two gts 250 and 9800gx2 works,. Put GTS 250 into old sempron got a warning insuficent power will reduce performance. so are 9800gx2 s not compatable with older motherboards?
thanks Mike

what psu's are you using? the gpu should pull 75w of the mb and 75w off the 6 pin and 150 off the 8 pin. if one of those is not adding up that may be your problem


----------



## CyberDruid

PCIe standard might be an issue. The earliest revision boards may not support the wattage of the newer cards. The oldest board I ran one on was a P35 chipsetted Asus board. I assume you had the actual GFX card powered up with the correct plugs on the back?

You may want to look at any board that is compatible with your CPU with a more modern chipset. I can't imagine a new board would set you back much especially if you look at the open box deals on NewEgg.


----------



## brooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
what psu's are you using? the gpu should pull 75w of the mb and 75w off the 6 pin and 150 off the 8 pin. if one of those is not adding up that may be your problem

The psu is 750 watts and it is ok on my other computer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
PCIe standard might be an issue. The earliest revision boards may not support the wattage of the newer cards. The oldest board I ran one on was a P35 chipsetted Asus board. I assume you had the actual GFX card powered up with the correct plugs on the back?

You may want to look at any board that is compatible with your CPU with a more modern chipset. I can't imagine a new board would set you back much especially if you look at the open box deals on NewEgg.

Yes all plugged in and lit up. It seems strange that I ran a ati 4850 with no issues. Thanks Mike


----------



## CyberDruid

I found the 9800GX2 would not run on some of my mATX boards (despite having PCIe 2.0 cert) and would not run on an older P4 board. I really don't know why.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Found this...a bit late...count me in for 1...I love it!


----------



## havox

just wondering, how hot does the gx2 get when folding, and how high you have to turn its fan up, last how loud does it get?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *havox* 
just wondering, how hot does the gx2 get when folding, and how high you have to turn its fan up, last how loud does it get?

Mine runs pretty hot, even with the fan at 100%. Fortunately the cooler is on the quieter side, although still kind of noisy at 100. Over the summer with nice cool AC and 68F air mine was at 80C load. Now with no AC and two rigs folding and an ambient temp of ~78F in my room my GX2 can hit 100C.


----------



## havox

Damn this may be a problem, would you say it's louder then 30db? My main rig is in my bedroom and folds all night so if it's really loud that will be a problem, also I read somewhere us ventsbwarm air put the top which wpuld heat up my 5870. Last power usage when folding?


----------



## PGT96AJT

It's probably louder than 30db. It doesn't vent air up, it sucks it in from the fan on the right above and below then vents some out the back of the card and some out between the cards on the left side of the cooler. Power usage when folding: A LOT! (It's two G92 sandwiched together, probably around 200W)


----------



## MijnWraak

HUGE bump, just got my 9800gx2 setup







looking to install 2 more over the course of a year or so.


----------



## jarble




----------



## zodac

GX2s!
















Must look at kickstarting this thread too...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
GX2s!
















Must look at kickstarting this thread too...









maybe a gtx295 thread, too?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
maybe a gtx295 thread, too?

Yah, dual (nVidia) GPU thread in general. Maybe once the Foldathon's finished I'll start working on it.


----------



## jacobroufa

Add me to the club! Folding on an EVGA 9800GX2!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

You got it.


----------



## cyanmcleod

what about us who use more than 1 gpu per machine  i have 4 different computers with 2 or 3 video cards that fold for me lol.


----------



## CyberDruid

If any of them are 9800GX2 let me know and I'll add you.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Where do you all get your 9800GX2s?

I want some


----------



## CyberDruid

I no longer have any







. Most people find them either on the Forum or on eBay.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Oh ok. And I've been wondering CD, is you used to build such amazing PC's for people, why is yours not so fantastic? Well, atleast your GPU.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
You got it.

where am I?


----------



## CyberDruid

Updated. I'm not into impressing people with my rig...sorry to disappoint. I'm into impressing people with my mad skills.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Updated. I'm not into impressing people with my rig...sorry to disappoint. I'm into impressing people with my mad skills.

I just wasn't sure, if you are building such amazing systems, I figured you'd have treated yourself to something amazing.


----------



## CyberDruid

I have two kids. They're amazing. I prefer to spend my discretionary income on them. At 3 and 6 they aren't impressed by benchmarks yet. The 8800GT and 260GTX in their 2 rigs seem to play their Kiddy games pretty well. The HD 3870X2 works great with the 52" LCD at 1920 x 1080 and pipes the sound through the HDMI cable so it's clean and simple HTPC. I don't even have a personal rig anymore. I use the HTPC mainly, but I also spend a fair amount of time on the Boy's i7 X58 rig too.

I'm pretty much over building fancy computers for myself. All I do is check the Forums and emails and watch a movie once in a while. My laptop can do all of that fine.


----------



## Setzer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Updated. I'm not into impressing people with my rig...sorry to disappoint. I'm into impressing people with my mad skills.

And your vlogs on YouTube









Wouldn't it be cool if OCN could get one huge folding farm funded by a government?


----------



## CyberDruid

It would be cooler if we were the government and could mandate Folding on all PCs for tax breaks.


----------



## jacobroufa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
It would be cooler if we were the government and could mandate Folding on all PCs for tax breaks.

Hell yes! I think I need a tax break... my power bill just went up. Folding 9800gx2 24/7 can't be cheap. I got a new PSU to compensate but I'm pretty sure my bill's gonna go up. Along with my points. 9k in the last 24 hours. And I was not folding but gaming at least 4 of those 24. w00t!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
*Knitelife* with 31 9800GX2! ZOMG


O*_*O

Oh my god... you have money...


----------



## SgtHop

I never knew this existed, but I got 4 of them. So, sign me up.

Also, he doesn't anymore.


----------



## MAD_J

-1 GX2 for me, it died.









2 left now lol.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

sign me up, ive got an one


----------



## 0tso

..


----------



## goodtobeking

I have a 9800GX2 that I fold with(thanks Hoth17). Just got my new Antec Truepower psu the other day(fried my OCZ 700w) so Im ready to go. What I want to know, do I have to go through all this http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ing-guide.html in order to turn the GX2 into a dedicated folder, and use my HD 5750 for games/crunching(rather crunch with ati instead of 3k PPD). I think I heard the new nivida drivers allow use with ATI drivers, correct me if im wrong. Right now I have a driver issue with the GX2 and my new mouse, so I am useing the 5750 since I NEED to play SC2. Thanks for any advice


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


(fried my OCZ 700w)


ouch, I just bought one last night, I had hoped to put 2 8800 GT on it, hope it holds up.

I am currently running 1 GX2 and will have a second one in a few days. More to come...

It is great how these are still some sweet folding cards


----------



## Linden

Quote:



ouch, I just bought one last night, I had hoped to put 2 8800 GT on it, hope it holds up.


 The OCZ700W should work just fine with 2 X 8800GT. I would not use it for a dual GX2 system a full load ([email protected]).

BTW, I'm a former GX2 Farmer. Wish I had known about this thread a while back!


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, a 700 won't be able to supply dual GX2s, I know this for a fact, as it led to the demise of my 800W.


----------



## Linden

Quote:

I know this for a fact, as it led to the demise of my 800W.
For peace of mind, I would definitely recommend a quality 850W PSU if you intend to run two GX2s at full load with a quad core CPU also Folding. If I remember correctly, my dual-GX2/Q6600 OC folders' power consumption was something close to 700W with the most intense work units. My power consumption measuring was a bit crude, though - as measured and reported by APC UPS software.

You could probably get by with a quality 700W PSU if you have a low power CPU and don't fold with it. I am sure there are those who've run dual GX2s successfully with lower power PSUs, but I would not recommend it.


----------



## PCCstudent

I have a 1000w Corsair listed in my sig and just some months ago I took some heat for buying more P/S than needed, now I am really glad I did. In just the short time I have been involved with folding I have seen a really intense increase in the level of all types of folding gear.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, a 700 won't be able to supply dual GX2s, I know this for a fact, as it led to the demise of my 800W.



What about a corsair 850? 
Been doinn my dual 9800gx2's and a 470 and 1055t all oc'd.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


What about a corsair 850? 
Been doinn my dual 9800gx2's and a 470 and 1055t all oc'd.


I would bet an 850 works just fine for 2 x GX2. 
You say you have 2 of them and a 470 and a 1055 all on an 850?
Is it's fan blowing a ton of hot air out the back?

so much speculation about power supply needs... this is why I spent some money to order a kill-a-watt meter today.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


I would bet an 850 works just fine for 2 x GX2. 
You say you have 2 of them and a 470 and a 1055 all on an 850?
Is it's fan blowing a ton of hot air out the back?

so much speculation about power supply needs... this is why I spent some money to order a kill-a-watt meter today.


And heavy oc's to boot, but no the fan is barely moving any air and its very mild. My EVO galaxy in my sig pushes more warmer air out lol.
True about all speculation, I too keep_ meaing_ to goto Canadian Tire for a watt meter. I've been running practically 24/7 for a few weeks now no issues on the 850.


----------



## CyberDruid

If you want to keep Folding I don't think you want to look at a Kill-a-Watt. After I realized just how much power I was burning I scaled way back. Not trying to be a buzz kill...just the opposite: ignorance is bliss...at least until the power bill arrives.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


If you want to keep Folding I don't think you want to look at a Kill-a-Watt. After I realized just how much power I was burning I scaled way back. Not trying to be a buzz kill...just the opposite: ignorance is bliss...at least until the power bill arrives.


no power bill here








included in the rent

I just want to know what my needs are with power supplies and also be able to give better advice. I have blown up 2 PSUs in the past year, and don't want to do that any more. One of them literally went out with sparks and a bang









I am still trying to decide which of my power supplies to use for my in-progress GX2 farm.


----------



## Volvo

I wish I could stay at the tertiary dorm. Heard the utility bills are fixed-price.

I can run all my rigs 24/7 and not worry about the money shooting through the roof.


----------



## CyberDruid

It's not so much the watts as it is the quality of the PSU. I've run a pair of them no problem with a PC Power 750.


----------



## kiwwanna

^ Quality is key! Like most things in life.


----------



## SgtHop

Aye, quality is important, but you ain't gonna be running two GX2s on even the most expensive 550, lol.

Unless the 550 is really a 900 in disguise. But, in that case, whatever.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Aye, quality is important, but you ain't gonna be running two GX2s on even the most expensive 550, lol.

Unless the 550 is really a 900 in disguise. But, in that case, whatever.


A pure 24k gold 550 with "Unknown material" Caps








Still your right, there is always a limit.


----------



## Linden

Quote:



Been doinn my dual 9800gx2's and a 470 and 1055t all oc'd.


An 850? Wow, it must at 100% output.


----------



## IrDewey

I've got one folding in a Dell Q6600 rig (I figure I can't OC, I might as well make a GPU rig). I may be adding another soon, if the financial situation goes my way.


----------



## Nano5656

I don't mean to necro this ancient thread, but If anyone knows where I can buy a 9800gtx2 koolance waterblock, I'd be very financially interested.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> I don't mean to necro this ancient thread, but If anyone knows where I can buy a 9800gtx2 koolance waterblock, I'd be very financially interested.


That would be nice to know! lol I have a EVGA 9800GX2 OC in my Back-Up Rig. I love it! She is at 750/1100 @ 70C/66C.


----------

